# The Free Agency Thread



## PauloCatarino

Kyle Lowry?



> Interestingly enough, this isn't the first time we've heard Lowry's name attached to the Lakers. Earlier this season, Ken Berger of CBS Sports reported this:
> 
> In fact, league sources say the Lakers lodged an inquiry with Toronto about a deal for Kyle Lowry to stabilize their injury-ravaged point guard position.
> 
> The Lakers showing interest in a player on an expiring contract like Lowry, even during a lost season, could tell us a few different things. The first would be that the Lakers were desperate at that time for any point guard with two healthy legs.
> 
> The second and probably more likely explanation is that the Lakers were trying to buy low on Lowry while the Raptors appeared to be entering a full-blown rebuild. By acquiring Lowry (and his Bird Rights) the Lakers could have re-signed Pau Gasol and kept a nice little trio of Lowry, Bryant and Gasol going into next year without exceeding the cap to do so.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2000166-should-los-angeles-lakers-pursue-kyle-lowry-in-2014-free-agency


----------



## R-Star

Lowry is going to get paid this summer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If we could snatch up Lowry or Deng on the cheap I'd say do it. By cheap I mean not max money. Roll into next season with Lowry, Kobe, a top 5 pick. If we could bring back Pau for cheap it would be nice but I doubt it happens. Then roll the remaining cap space over into next summer and snatch up Love in free agency. Make a run in 2015-2016 with Love, Kobe in his last year, top 5 pick and Lowry. When Kobe retires bring in Durant. Boom.


----------



## R-Star

If you guys land Exum would you even want Lowry anymore?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Exum is 6'6 with length and is capable of playing the 1, 2 and possibly 3 on occasion. I think it could work. He'd have to improve his jumper, but he moves pretty well off the ball from what I've heard and seen.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> 8 Possible Front Court Combinations for the Lakers in 2014-15


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/10-Possible-Front-Court-Combinations-for-the-Lakers-in-201415-2-9557821

I guess it's fun to pretend the Lakers will actively pursue "Big name" FAs this off-season...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Why The Lakers Should Re-Sign Xavier Henry


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Why-The-Lakers-Should-ReSign-Xavier-Henry-2-9560613

Cause Nick Young will probably get payed somewhere else...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Projecting Los Angeles Lakers' 2014 Free-Agency Big Board


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2006166-projecting-los-angeles-lakers-2014-free-agency-big-board

Avery Bradley, Kyle Lowry, Lance Stephenson, Greg Monroe, Carmelo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm wondering why Deng was left off.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Impossible to predict this before the draft, but my money's on the Lakers not bringing in anyone for more than 1 year unless it's at a discount. 

Kobe will be pissed. Fans will be upset. But IMO it's the right move if the alternative is over-paying Kyle Lowry or Carmelo. 

Deng is the one player I'd love to bring in at the right price. That's also assuming we don't land Jabari Parker or Andrew Wiggins.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Impossible to predict this before the draft, *but my money's on the Lakers not bringing in anyone for more than 1 year unless it's at a discount. *
> 
> Kobe will be pissed. Fans will be upset. But IMO it's the right move if the alternative is over-paying Kyle Lowry or Carmelo.
> 
> Deng is the one player I'd love to bring in at the right price. That's also assuming we don't land Jabari Parker or Andrew Wiggins.


There's also this rumour:



> According to ESPN’s Marc Stein, the Lakers may attempt to use this year’s high lottery draft pick in June to assemble a package for Love:
> 
> “The suggestion is already in circulation that the Lakers will attempt to use their forthcoming high lottery pick in June to assemble the sort of trade package that finally convinces the Wolves to part with Love and end the uncertainty that hangs over this franchise even before the 25-year-old enters the final year of his contract. Yet there is just as much defiance emanating from Minnesota, as we speak, about the Wolves’ ability to keep Love in town.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-willing-to-trade-draft-pick-for-kevin-love/2014/03/28/


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> There's also this rumour:
> 
> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-willing-to-trade-draft-pick-for-kevin-love/2014/03/28/


To me, it's unlikely the Wolves give up Love for anything other than established star quality player(s). There certainly is that kind of market for Love, however he really does hold the keys because teams would be unlikely to give up said stars w/o a contract extension. Maybe if we land the #1 pick, they'll flinch. But seriously, who would we even put in that package for him? 

The Lakers would also have to seriously consider if it'd be worth trading a top #3 pick if we're one of the favorites to sign Love next summer anyway. I'm sure they would, but just saying.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

No reason to trade for him when he can sign in free agency. I believe he can get more money signing in free agency than he can in an extend and trade anyways too if I'm not mistaken. This team isn't going to contend with just Kobe and Love anyways and if we were to trade for Love using that pick and something were to happen to Kobe in terms of an injury, what's to say Love won't bolt to greener pastures leaving us with nothing? I'd rather not take that risk.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> In last night’s loss to the Portland Trail Blazers, Mike D’Antoni started Chris Kaman and Pau Gasol together, to mostly negative reviews. This combination led to Jordan Hill being the odd man out of the rotation, as he did not enter the game.
> 
> With Hill’s contract expiring after this season, he will have to decide if he wants to remain in Los Angeles. According to InsideSoCal’s Mark Medina, if Hill’s role will be the same as this year, the answer is clear:
> 
> Of course not. Who would?


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-jordan-hill-wont-re-sign-if-given-same-role-with-lakers/2014/04/02/

Meh.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Skilled big men who can score don't grow on trees. Those who aren't sold on Kaman would be wise to ask themselves what the alternatives are. Where else will they find a guy consistently capable of putting up 10 and 5 at a rate of less than $5 million per year?
> 
> Patience is a virtue in this league, and that cuts both ways. The organization should understand Kaman's frustrations with uneven playing time. Kaman should similarly accept the circumstances under which that uneven playing time came. Given time to regroup and find a rotation that works, Kaman could be on his way to much bigger and better things.
> 
> The Lakers certainly will be.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Why-Chris-Kaman-Should-Have-Future-with-Los-Angeles-Lakers-1-9601098

Hmmm....


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> No reason to trade for him when he can sign in free agency. I believe he can get more money signing in free agency than he can in an extend and trade anyways too if I'm not mistaken. This team isn't going to contend with just Kobe and Love anyways and if we were to trade for Love using that pick and something were to happen to Kobe in terms of an injury, what's to say Love won't bolt to greener pastures leaving us with nothing? I'd rather not take that risk.


No way he signs an extension, thus no way the Lakers trade for him and have a Dwight situation all over again. Add to the fact that you have a couple potential gems at the top of this draft who's contracts will be cost controlled for like 3-4 years and this trade will never go down.

I think Love would only sign next year, anyway, if Kobe shows he's still got it and is for SURE on his way out.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Meeks has drastically improved his game in just one season as he is no longer just a spot up shooter. Now averaging 15.4 points per game on a much more efficient 45 percent shooting, Meeks has developed the ability to finish at the rim and off the dribble. Meeks still maintains his three point specialty as he leads the Lakers in threes made per game at 2.1 on 39.9 percent shooting.
> 
> Meeks has definitely proved himself as a legitimate player this season as he continues to grow through his heavy minutes log. This extra court time has allowed Meeks to learn from his mistakes and grow as a player.
> 
> The Lakers are expected to go through a drastic overhaul of their roster this off-season as they have ample cap space and a high draft pick to their disposal. Meeks recently said that he hopes to return to the Lakers this off-season, but he understands this is a business:
> 
> *Serena Winters @SerenaWinters
> Follow
> Jodie Meeks said he wants to stay a Laker next year but it's a business & they have to see what happens w/ the draft and other free agents
> 6:17 AM - 3 Apr 2014*


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-jodie-meeks-wants-to-remain-with-team-next-season/2014/04/03/

Meeks has been very good for the Lakers this season, but with Kobe returning and Meeks probably getting better offers i doubt we will see him next year...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Henry, the 12th overall pick in the 2010 draft, signed a one-year deal with the Lakers in September as the team was looking to fill out the roster. Henry immediately made an impact, scoring 22 points in the Lakers season-opening win over the Los Angeles Clippers. Unfortunately for Henry, like several other Lakers, the fourth-year forward’s season has also been riddled by injury.
> 
> Despite missing significant action, Shams Charania of RealGM reports Henry would like to return to the Lakers next season:
> 
> *If the Lakers want me back, I would love to be back,” Henry told RealGM. “I love it here, love playing on this team, and we have a great organization. It’s been eye-opening for me, and I enjoy it. You always have two sides of things – I can’t always control whatever I want to in free agency*.


http://www.lakersnation.com/xavier-henry-if-the-lakers-want-me-back-i-would-love-to-be-back/2014/04/03/


----------



## Uncle Drew

I really, REALLY want Jodie Meeks back. Start Kobe at SF and put Meeks next to him. 

His max potential is a role player, no doubt. But he's a winning player. Shouldn't let him go.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> I really, REALLY want Jodie Meeks back. *Start Kobe at SF and put Meeks next to him. *
> 
> His max potential is a role player, no doubt. But he's a winning player. Shouldn't let him go.


Only if Julius Randle is the PF!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Remember, Bryant has missed the postseason before and spent two years of his prime leading the Lake Show to low playoff seeds, only to be eliminated in the first round.
> 
> That technically puts him on equal footing with Magic Johnson in terms of early playoff exits, but Johnson never missed the postseason.
> 
> Hence, missing the playoffs again next season and beyond is simply unacceptable to Bryant...
> 
> There is no way around it, a rebuilding season unquestionably knocks down Bryant in the hierarchy of all-time Lakers greats.
> 
> Bryant clearly understands this reality; nobody takes the Lakers' legacy of excellence more seriously than he does, per ESPN Los Angeles’ Dave McMenamin:
> 
> "*How can I be satisfied with it? We’re like 100 games under .500. I can’t be satisfied with that at all. This is not what we stand for. This is not what we play for. A lot of times it’s hard to understand that message if you’re not a diehard Laker fan.
> It’s hard to really understand where we’re coming from and what we’re accustomed to, which is playing for championships and everything else is a complete failure. That’s just how it is. That’s how it was explained to me by Jerry (West) and all the other great Lakers who have played here and that’s how I grew up thinking. So that’s just how it is.*"


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2016637-cheer-up-la-lakers-fans-your-team-is-usually-awesome

Right now, i think Kobe is being a little delusional.
It seems the Lakers aren't willing to break the bank in this off-season. With that in mind, is this the *best-case scenario *going into the 2014-2015 season?

PG- Kyle Lowry;
SG- Jodie Meeks;
SF- Kobe Bryant;
PF- Julius Randle;
C- Greg Monroe.

or

PG- Marcus Smart;
SG- Jodie Meeks;
SF- Kobe Bryant;
PF- Jordan Hill;
C- Greg Monroe.

????


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Best case scenario based on our draft position and still keeping cap space for next year IMO 

Exum
Kobe
Deng 
Kelly 
Hill 

Or 

Lowry
Kobe
Gordon 
Kelly 
Hill 

Or 

Exum
Kobe
Wes
Kelly
Pau

Or 

Farmar
Kobe
Wes
Gordon 
Pau

I like Monroe but I just think someone will overpay him.


----------



## R-Star

Lowry is showing up a ton in this thread. Dude is going to get paid this summer. Unless LA wants to be the one doing so, he won't be playing there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

R-Star said:


> Lowry is showing up a ton in this thread. Dude is going to get paid this summer. Unless LA wants to be the one doing so, he won't be playing there.


I figure he'll get 10-12 million per.


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> Lowry is showing up a ton in this thread. Dude is going to get paid this summer. Unless LA wants to be the one doing so, he won't be playing there.


It was either him or Bledsoe. And Blesoe is going to get paid big bucks (not saying that Lowry isn't).


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I figure he'll get 10-12 million per.


12ish as the bottom sounds about right. 

There's always some chump team who is willing to overpay a guy for 1 good year without looking into his past.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Best case scenario based on our draft position and still keeping cap space for next year IMO
> 
> Exum
> Kobe
> Deng
> Kelly
> Hill


Exum will probably be taken Top-4. Doubtfull will be available to the Lakers.
Deng will probably demand something like 12M/year (IIRC, he turned down Chicago's 10M/year proposal).
And that's a terrible, terrible frontcourt.



> Lowry
> Kobe
> Gordon
> Kelly
> Hill


Isn't Aaron Gordon better suited to play PF?
And that's a terrible, terrible frontcourt.



> Exum
> Kobe
> Wes
> Kelly
> Pau


For how much and for how long would Pau Gasol re-sign with the Lakers? He's still a serviceable big, but IMHO he is no longer worth of all-star money.
And in no way, shape or form should a guy like Kelly be a starting PF for the Lakers.



> Farmar
> Kobe
> Wes
> Gordon
> Pau


Hmmm.... I see this as the most probable scenario, after all...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Xavier Henry is done for the rest of the season. Nash also acknowledged that today could be his last game of the season.


----------



## MojoPin

Gordon is not a lottery talent. Stop. Just. Stop. I hate seeing people even fathoming the possibility of us picking him at #6. Ugh.


----------



## Uncle Drew

MojoPin said:


> Gordon is not a lottery talent. Stop. Just. Stop. I hate seeing people even fathoming the possibility of us picking him at #6. Ugh.


Not lottery talent? 

I can see an argument for not taking him at #6, but you can't find 10 better prospects in this draft, let alone 14. 

Care to share why you feel that way?


----------



## PauloCatarino

> A poll of NBA executives on Gasol's future returned many of the same answers: Chicago. Cleveland. Charlotte, if the Bobcats believe a Gasol-Al Jefferson front line can stop anybody. Memphis, if Zach Randolph opts out. Even after a disappointing season -- and with the understanding that Gasol has never been a strap-a-team-on-his-back kind of player -- Gasol will be among the most sought after free agents on the market.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2018640-pau-gasol-will-reportedly-have-several-options-in-2014-free-agency


----------



## PauloCatarino

> According to Mark Medina of the L.A. Daily News, Jordan Farmar hopes to re-sign with the Lakers this summer:
> 
> Hence, why Farmar wants to stay with the Lakers when he becomes a free agent this offseason.
> 
> *“I’ll be fine. The Lakers will be fine,” said Farmar, a former Woodland Hills Taft High and UCLA standout. “I have plans and high hopes to be here for a long time. I hope it all works out*.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-jordan-farmar-wants-to-re-sign-with-the-lakers/2014/04/06/


----------



## PauloCatarino

I have to admit that there are severall players from this season's pathetic Lakers i would like to see returning. Unfortunately, they are, at most, bench players on a playoff team.

Guys like Jordan Hill (rebounding and energy), Swaggy P (for scoring - CAN'T be a starter!), Jodie Meeks (shooting - starter only if Kobe is at SF) and Farmar (3pointers). Bazemore is Swags and/or Meeks aren't available.

Wes Johnson is the odd man out. I like the dude, but he isn't as good a defender as to forget he can't shoot. Or dribble.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I want Farmar, Swaggy, Jodie and Hill back. All have proven to be solid role players and I like that they're fiesty. Jodie Meeks has been outstanding. The sequence yesterday when Griffin threw down a dunk and then Jodie came right back and immediately drove hard for a dunk of his own was fantastic. That's the type of grittiness I want on my team. The guy plays hard. Wes is solid but athletic wings are a dime a dozen and he hasn't done anything to stand out this year. That says a lot considering how bad we've been.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @AlexKennedyNBA: [email protected] tweets that John Calipari to the Los Angeles Lakers is a "done deal" regardless of what happens in tonight's game. Interesting.


Quite interesting indeed. He sucked as an NBA coach his first time around but he's made big strides since then and he's got a finger on the pulse of some of this generations young stars like Davis and Wall.


----------



## DaRizzle

> Chris Dufresne ‏@DufresneLATimes 10m
> 
> Lakers are refuting Calipari to Lakers story put out by Rex Chapman before NCAA tip: GM Mitch Kupchak says "rumor is untrue"


...


----------



## PauloCatarino

Luol Deng?



> One of those changes could be signing free-agent-to-be Luol Deng. According to Sam Amick of USA Today, Deng could be a potential signing for the Lakers this summer:
> 
> “Another possibility is Luol Deng. Currently with the Cleveland Cavaliers, was traded there from Chicago at midseason, and has not entirely ruled out going back to Cleveland, but he will be a free agent this summer and is definitely on the Lakers’ radar.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-luol-deng-is-definitely-on-the-lakers-radar/2014/04/08/


----------



## R-Star

Take your current roster and add Luol Deng. 

I guess the question I'd ask is, "so what?"


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Gordon is not a lottery talent. Stop. Just. Stop. I hate seeing people even fathoming the possibility of us picking him at #6. Ugh.


So Gordon and wiggins are not lottery caliber? Name 14 players that are.


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> Take your current roster and add Luol Deng.
> 
> I guess the question I'd ask is, "so what?"


For better or worse, next season's Lakers roster can very well be totally different.
Only players under contract for next season, IIRC, are Kobe, Nash and Sacre.
Young has a PO and Marshall a TO.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> As a matter of fact, Young made it clear that his first choice is to remain in LA and both hopes and has confidence the he can reach an agreement with the Lakers front office for next season. Young also said he would love to finish his career as a Laker and is a player that can handle the spotlight of LA.
> 
> “There’s a lot of pressure but you have to be able to handle that and some people can’t but I think I’m one of those guys that can.”
> 
> The 28-year old guard also said it’s important for players to feel the love of the fans and the city, and he definitely feels that.
> 
> “This is home,” Nick Young smiled, and he’d like to keep it that way.


http://www.lakersnation.com/video-nick-young-confident-on-reaching-agreement-to-remain-a-laker/2014/04/10/

Obviously, i would looooooove to get Nick Young back, but i'm afraid he will be too expensive for a bench player (even if he is a great sixth man)


----------



## R-Star

Is Nick Young really a "great 6th man" on a perennial contender like the Lakers though, or is he a great 6th man on say, the Wizards or Raptors or some middle ground team like that?

What you're seeing with Nick Young right now is the epitome of fools gold. He's taking 14 shots a game and has been given the key to LA's offense this year. Hes only shooting 43%, and that's about career average for him, so even with a reduced role like coming off the bench as a 6th man you won't see any increase in efficiency. 

I think some of you are looking for a bright spot and overrating the shit out of Nick Young this year.


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> Is Nick Young really a "great 6th man" on a perennial contender like the Lakers though, or is he a great 6th man on say, the Wizards or Raptors or some middle ground team like that?
> 
> What you're seeing with Nick Young right now is the epitome of fools gold. He's taking 14 shots a game and has been given the key to LA's offense this year. Hes only shooting 43%, and that's about career average for him, so even with a reduced role like coming off the bench as a 6th man you won't see any increase in efficiency.
> 
> I think some of you are looking for a bright spot and overrating the shit out of Nick Young this year.


First fo all, Swaggy P is better than any player on the Pacers not named Photogenic Penis Paul or Andrew Bynum.
Regarding Triple P (who scores 4ppg more on 7 mpg more) , Young has better TS% and EFG%, so as a scorer/shooter he is not that bad.  
That being said, 
Nick Young's job on the Lakers this season is to score. Nothing more. Even with a poor supporting cast and mediocre offensive plays (if there is any, cause Swaggy P does most of his damage going solo) he is doing a good job. 
He is no allstar calibre player by any stretch of the imagination, but he is one of the better players in the league coming from the bench.

If the Lakers can get together a superior roster next season and are able to retain Young (both scenarios are uncertain), i don't see why Swaggy P won't be able to improve on his game. He already is a handfull to defend and has the sexiest jumper in the game.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I would love to keep both of our home-town boys to lead the bench. Farmar, Young, and a hustle type player like Jordan Hill would make a solid bench, IMO. 

Meeks is still my top choice if we can only keep one free-agent to be, but I'd peg him as a starter next to Kobe unless we draft a SF.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Emerging from the rubble of the Lakers' worst season since moving to Los Angeles was the story of someone who shall inherit the earth.
> Or at least a really nice pay raise.
> Jodie Meeks has been the Lakers' most consistent player, managing to avoid serious injury and continually putting in an honest night's work during a dreadful season for the franchise.
> He is averaging a career-best 15.6 points, almost double his output last season, but faces the same off-season question as almost everyone on the roster.
> Will he be back?


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Jodie-Meeks-is-one-bright-spot-in-a-gloomy-Lakers-season-0-9660567

If only Meeks could defend a little...


----------



## Basel

I want Meeks back.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Here's a projection of what the Lakers roster, not including their first-round pick, might look like next season based on the limited terms under which the Lakers could be shopping:
> 
> 2014-15 potential depth chart
> PG	Ramon Sessions	Jordan Farmar	Steve Nash
> SG	Kobe Bryant	Kent Bazemore	Manny Harris
> SF	Al-Farouq Aminu	Nick Young	Chris Singleton
> PF	Michael Beasley	Greg Smith	Ryan Kelly
> C	Emeka Okafor	Robert Sacre
> 
> No doubt the Lakers will be looking for a better second option than is listed there to help Bryant carry the load. But if the club is intent on protecting its 2015 cap space to follow through on its promise not to settle for less than championship-level talent, the roster might not be much prettier next season than now.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2027888-the-future-of-the-lakers-part-ii-how-to-overhaul-the-roster

WTF???? Hell no!


----------



## MojoPin

Jamel Irief said:


> So Gordon and wiggins are not lottery caliber? Name 14 players that are.


Never said Wiggins isn't a lotto pick. Just that he is overrated and had a dismal season against supposedly inferior competition. 

Gordon however is not a lottery pick - at all. He's a guy you pick if you're at 16 - not 6. If you want him, then you trade down. Beyond me why you would want to take a tweener. Can't shoot, can't shoot free throws. Not skilled enough to play SF, not big enough to play PF. Someone will reach for him and make it the biggest bust pick.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> What the 2014-15 Los Angeles Lakers Could Look Like


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2033304-what-the-2014-2015-los-angeles-lakers-could-look-like

PG- Exum;
SG- Kobe;
SF- Deng;
PF- Kelly;
C- Kaman

with Nash, Marshall, Nick Young (hell yeah!) and Robert Sacre on the bench.

Not too shabby. Not a contender, also.


----------



## Basel

Add Lowry to that.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Basel said:


> Add Lowry to that.


Enter Lowry, exit Deng?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Adding Lowry and/or Deng at too high a price would be the definition of spending for the sake of spending. I wouldn't mind Deng if we don't draft a wing, but Lowry will get offers higher than what he's worth, IMO.

Take this from Mitch's exit interview today via Ramona Shelburne

https://twitter.com/ramonashelburne



> Kupchak: "It's not like we spent four years creating financial flexibility to use it all on June 8. We have to use it wisely"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Adding Lowry or Deng for 10-12 mil or so would be ideal. Depending on who we draft obviously. That's why I'm a proponent of drafting Exum if Wiggins, Parker or Embiid are off the board. He gives us versatility in the back court. He can play the 1-2 and if he adds muscle he's got the size and length to play the 3 at 6'6" with a 6'9" wingspan.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Adding Lowry or Deng for 10-12 mil or so would be ideal. Depending on who we draft obviously. That's why I'm a proponent of drafting Exum if Wiggins, Parker or Embiid are off the board. He gives us versatility in the back court. He can play the 1-2 and if he adds muscle he's got the size and length to play the 3 at 6'6" with a 6'9" wingspan.


I would only pay either of those guys that if it's only a two year deal.


----------



## LA68

Notice two things about Deng and Lowry. Chi dealt Deng and haven't missed him. Lowry isn't even the best PG on his own team. Lowry can only wish to have the season Vasquez had last year. 

If two players are so expendable and unnecessary, why would we want then at any price ? They aren't championship players so why bother ? 

May as well go with Exum and the youth. Kobe can cry all he wants but, Lakers aren't going to pay top dollar for mediocre talent. 

And I have no idea why they are so high on that guy in Minn. who can't jump, never been to a playoff game and breaks the same wrist over and over. Not much of a resume.


----------



## Jamel Irief

LA68 said:


> Notice two things about Deng and Lowry. Chi dealt Deng and haven't missed him. Lowry isn't even the best PG on his own team. Lowry can only wish to have the season Vasquez had last year.
> 
> If two players are so expendable and unnecessary, why would we want then at any price ? They aren't championship players so why bother ?
> 
> May as well go with Exum and the youth. Kobe can cry all he wants but, Lakers aren't going to pay top dollar for mediocre talent.
> 
> And I have no idea why they are so high on that guy in Minn. who can't jump, never been to a playoff game and breaks the same wrist over and over. Not much of a resume.


I don't even know where to start with this post. Guess I'll just ask when love ever broke a wrist?


----------



## MojoPin

A man can dream, can't he?...

Andre Drummond/Sacre
Kevin Love/Carl Landry/R. Kelly
Parker/or Wiggins/or Exum
Kobe Bryant/Kent Bazemore
Steve Nash/Farmar/Marshall


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Exum
Kobe
Deng 
Love
Gasol

Marc or Pau.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't even know where to start with this post. Guess I'll just ask when love ever broke a wrist?


Couple seasons ago during training camp or preseason bench pressing weights I think. Missed a lot of time... Last year? He's had recurrent issues that year, I don't think this year though.


----------



## Jamel Irief

OneBadLT123 said:


> Couple seasons ago during training camp or preseason bench pressing weights I think. Missed a lot of time... Last year? He's had recurrent issues that year, I don't think this year though.


Are you talking about his hand injury?


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Adding Lowry or Deng for 10-12 mil or so would be ideal. Depending on who we draft obviously.


I'll take Deng at ~10 mil, 11 MAX, if we don't draft a wing. 

Just say no to Lowry. I love his game, but you'd really be buying high at more than 8-9 mil. IMO, Marcus Smart will be a better player by the end of year 2. He'll be 8 yrs younger and cost controlled for the following 2 years, so why not just go that route? This is obviously assuming we pick at 6 or 7


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Current Lakers' Chances of Returning, and Why L.A. Might Want Them Back


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2040879-current-lakers-chances-of-returning-and-why-la-might-want-them-back


----------



## PauloCatarino

> In an article on Barca.com, provided in translated form by the good folks over at USA Today Sports’ Hoops Hype blog, Pau Gasol expressed gratitude for the fact that general manager Mitch Kupchak wants to talk shop about bring him back to the Lakers: “I appreciate [Mitch] Kupchak’s words about his interest in re-signing me. It’s always important to feel wanted. Today there’s no first or second option. We’ll see when the time comes,” said Gasol.
> 
> If the Los Angeles Lakers are intent on bring Pau Gasol back as part of their plan of revitalizing a franchise that went through one if its worst seasons in recent memory, the Lakers’ front office may have to mend fences with Gasol — especially if head coach Mike D’Antoni is retained in his role.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-News-No-first-second-option-for-Pau-Gasol-in-free-agency-10-68-3279

Although it wouldn't be exactly a step forward in the rebuilding process, i wouldn't mind to see Pau back (IF the money's good)... He still has a couple of 15/9 seasons in him.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Can Jordan Farmar be the Lakers' Point Guard of the Future?
> *
> (...)
> It’s not as crazy as you may think, not in an era of a collective bargaining agreement that makes it difficult for any team to afford one true superstar, much less two.
> 
> And at any rate, there aren’t enough stars in the league for every team. That’s just how it is.
> 
> Dante Exum could possibly be the point guard of the future for the Lakers except it’s highly unlikely he’ll still be on the board when it comes time for management to make its draft-night pick.
> 
> Assuming the Australian wonderkid goes elsewhere, then what? Point guard Marcus Smart perhaps? But what if the Lakers draft a frontcourt player instead?
> 
> Steve Nash and the word “future” don’t go hand-in-hand, and Kendall Marshall showed he’s better than a fluke but not a long term starter—not with that cranky, old-fashioned set shot of his.
> 
> There will be free agents like Kyle Lowry, but a hot season with the Toronto Raptors may have boosted his salary potential to a place where Los Angeles just won’t go.
> 
> And then there’s Farmar—a perennial backup in the league but nonetheless a backup with a couple NBA championship rings. And, he had an active part in those title runs—playing double minutes and making a difference. The team’s No. 26 pick in 2006 took part in 301 regular-season games plus 69 playoff appearances during his initial four-year term with the Lakers.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Can-Jordan-Farmar-Be-the-Lakers-Point-Guard-of-the-Future-1-9741422

I like Farmar, and all, but there's no way in hell a Farmar/Kobe backcourt works, defensive-wise.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Carlos Boozer?



> Boozer does have one more season left on his contract, but the Bulls could amnesty Boozer this off-season. If that were to happen, Boozer’s agent could play a role in the Lakers pursuit of the big man, according to Hoops Rumors’ Chuck Myron:
> 
> If the Bulls do amnesty Boozer, Stein suggests there’s a chance that agent Rob Pelinka, the rep for Boozer as well as Kobe Bryant, will encourage the Lakers to submit an amnesty waiver claim. That would almost certainly be a partial waiver claim if it were to happen, meaning the Lakers would pay a portion of Boozer’s salary while Reinsdorf would be on the hook for the rest.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-could-team-consider-adding-carlos-boozer/2014/04/30/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Depends on the price.


----------



## MojoPin

No. No. No. Boozer needs to stay away, far away. Honestly if we can only get players like that I'd just rather some 1 year deals.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> No. No. No. Boozer needs to stay away, far away. Honestly if we can only get players like that I'd just rather some 1 year deals.


Boozer would be a 1 year deal. 

I'm for it if we're losing Pau. Boozer plus Wiggins and a healthy team might be enough for playoff contention.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Should Los Angeles Lakers Bring Back Xavier Henry?*
> 
> Like most of his teammates, Henry’s an unrestricted free agent. He earned $884,293 this season and could possibly land another minimum-salary contract, if Laker management is so disposed.
> 
> In early April, when it was clear Henry’s season was over, Dave McMenamin of ESPN LA asked then-coach Mike D’Antoni whether the oft-injured player had solidified his place in the league:
> 
> "*Without a doubt. I think he's proven that, by far. Now he just needs to get healthy and get himself ready to roll. I didn't know him that well. I'd never seen him play that much. He hadn't played anywhere, so I think mostly he just got a chance to show what he had, and whether it's an improvement or not, it's just getting a chance to showcase it a little bit.*"


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Should-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Bring-Back-Xavier-Henry-1-9762740

Dude can be had for the cheap, so i would welcome him back. He has had some minor injuries, but it doesn't appear to be cause for reala concern...


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Should-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Bring-Back-Xavier-Henry-1-9762740
> 
> Dude can be had for the cheap, so i would welcome him back. He has had some minor injuries, but it doesn't appear to be cause for reala concern...


His problems seem to be mostly mental, but more than any other player (not saying much) last year I was most surprised by his skills. He reminds me of James Harden without the passing ability and midrange shooting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I like Xavier but he's gonna have to improve his midrange game. His style of play will lead to more and more injuries.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Some will look to Johnson's season-ending stat line and point to his value. After all, 9 ppg and 4.4 rpg with a decent shooting slash line looks pretty solid. However, at an astonishing 28 minutes per game and less than premium defense, what type of value is that for the time given? I'm not the biggest believer in PER (Player Efficiency Rating), but it certainly has its merits on the offensive end. Johnson racked up an 11 PER last season, worse than league average. Considering he's not a great three-point shooter or a gifted passer, the eye test certainly correlates with the PER. That's not to say that Wes is costing the team points or playing to the detriment of his teammates; he's just not a spectacular difference maker on offense.
> 
> With all the injuries on the Lakers this past season, Wesley Johnson was given every opportunity to shine in almost every way. But unlike Jodie Meeks, Nick Young and even Ryan Kelly, the former Orangeman was very much unable to breakout his very obvious potential. As my colleague Ben Rosales and I often joke, given any time to actually think about what to do with the ball, Wesley Johnson will probably get in his own way. Mike D'Antoni would have been happy with any player taking the offensive reins from the injured Kobe Bryant and Pau Gasol, but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be in Wesley's wheelhouse. He's most likely no more than a replacement level role player, a guy that can finish shots adequately and throw down some thunderous dunks but won't be grabbing a spot on any All-Defense teams.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/5/5/5667190/answering-wesley-johnsons-confounding-continual-mediocrity

Fairly accurate article on Wes Johnson


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wes Johnson is a good player for the minimum. That's it. 

I love his defense, but it's not nearly good enough to make up for the horrible inconsistancy he's shown in every other part of his game. 

If he wants more than 1-1.4 mil, no thanks.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Kobe Bryant wants Pau Gasol to stay with the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> "I spoke with Kobe before the end of the season and he told me he wanted me to stay," Gasol told Marca.com, via the Los Angeles Daily News' Mark Medina. “We have a great mutual respect and a great friendship.”
> 
> Is Bryant's wish Gasol's to command?
> 
> Not exactly.
> 
> The chances of Gasol staying in Los Angeles seemed slim after this season. He wants to win and the Lakers are kind of, sort of, rebuilding. Gasol also expressed concern for his role within Mike D'Antoni's system.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2053444-kobe-bryant-tells-pau-gasol-he-wants-him-to-return-to-los-angeles-lakers


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Players the LA Lakers Should Let Go This Offseason
> 
> (...)
> Pau Gasol
> (...)
> Nick Young
> (...)
> Chris Kaman
> (...)
> Marshon Brooks


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Players-the-LA-Lakers-Should-Let-Go-This-Offseason-1-9826770


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Lance Stephenson and the Lakers: A Match Made in Hollywood*
> 
> At first glance, his stat line is unassuming. 13.8 points a game would have ranked fourth on this season’s underwhelming Lakers team. But a deeper dive starts to unwrap what makes him so desirable. His 35 minutes per game is a big plus. His 7.2 rebounds a night despite being just 6’5 show his grit and toughness. His nearly 5 assists a night as a shooting guard show his vision. The culmination of everything, including his age, shows why general managers are ready to offer up big money for him. Making just over $900,000 this year, he’s due for a massive pay raise, and he’ll be thrust into the spotlight this offseason.
> 
> But Lance Stephenson was Born Ready for this.
> 
> His nickname is one of the most appropriate in the league: Born Ready. After being considered the weakest link in the Pacers formidable starting five, Stephenson had a coming out party in the playoffs last year before exploding onto the scene this year. From mid-December through the end of February, he was the Pacers everything, averaging 15.7 points, 8.1 rebounds, 5.3 assists, and shooting 52% from the field in that stretch.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lance-Stephenson-and-the-Lakers-A-Match-Made-in-Hollywood-2-9831532

Anyone wants this stat-padding cancer?


----------



## Uncle Drew

What exactly is required to be a writer for Chatsports? Seriously?


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> What exactly is required to be a writer for Chatsports? Seriously?


lol. Chatsports isn't a site, but more of an agregator(sp?)/search engine for news of other sites/blogs/whatever.


----------



## R-Star

I've thought LA stands a strong chance of landing Lance. 

I see him going there or New York if he doesn't stay in Indiana.


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> I've thought LA stands a strong chance of landing Lance.
> 
> I see him going there or New York if he doesn't stay in Indiana.


What for? 
For the next couple of years Kobe Bryant will play SG. Lance off the bench?
IF Kobe slides to the SF spot, what does Lance bring that a much cheaper player like, say, Jodie Meeks, doesn't?


----------



## R-Star

PauloCatarino said:


> What for?
> For the next couple of years Kobe Bryant will play SG. Lance off the bench?
> IF Kobe slides to the SF spot, what does Lance bring that a much cheaper player like, say, Jodie Meeks, doesn't?


If you guys don't land Exum I could see playing Lance and Kobe at the 1-2. Lance can defend point guards, and he could share bring up the ball and distributing with Kobe. 

Wouldn't be a bad fit.


----------



## PauloCatarino

R-Star said:


> If you guys don't land Exum I could see playing Lance and Kobe at the 1-2. Lance can defend point guards, and he could share bring up the ball and distributing with Kobe.
> 
> Wouldn't be a bad fit.


Hmmm... A Lance/Kobe backcourt wouldn't be ideal, but if the Lakers can get a big on the Draft (instead of Marcus Smart - if Exum isn't there) it WOULD be interesting...
But i'm afraid Lance would demand more bucks than the Lakers are willing to spend...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Los Angeles Lakers' Chances of Kevin Love Trade Looking Worse Than Ever*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers can't be too happy to hear that Kevin Love is already angling to extricate himself from the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> If this were all swirling a year from now, the Lakers would be sitting pretty. They'd be coming off a 2014-15 NBA season with a new coach, a promising young prospect from this year's draft, some recently situated free agents and, perhaps, a healthy and rejuvenated Kobe Bryant. All of that would, presumably, entice Love, who plans to opt out of his current contract in 2015 (per ESPN's Ramona Shelburne and Marc Stein), to return to the city of his birth and brief collegiate education.
> 
> As would the oodles of cap space at the Lakers' command.
> 
> Instead, L.A. will now be thrust into these superstar sweepstakes a year ahead of schedule, coming off arguably the worst season in franchise history, with little to offer the T-Wolves in return and even less to offer Love in the way of certainty, much less any of the championship variety.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Los-Angeles-Lakers-Chances-of-Kevin-Love-Trade-Looking-Worse-Than-Ever-1-9853021

...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Under-the-Radar Free-Agent Bargains Los Angeles Lakers Must Consider*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers are looking for more than the No. 7 pick in the 2014 NBA draft to find success during the 2014-15 season. They could find a valuable piece in Kentucky's Julius Randle or Indiana University's Noah Vonleh, but free agency will be paramount to building a contender in Los Angeles.
> 
> A variety of free agents will be up for grabs during the 2014 offseason, but only a few will make a difference next season. The Lakers will rely upon an aging backcourt, but extra pieces will determine whether or not their team will succeed.
> 
> Los Angeles general manager Mitch Kupchak has to be open to all options if the Lakers intend to succeed during the 2014-15 season.
> 
> (...)


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/UndertheRadar-FreeAgent-Bargains-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Must-Consider-1-9869836

Andrew Bynum, C, Unrestricted
Jerryd Bayless, PG, Unrestricted
Ed Davis, PF, Restricted


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I've thought LA stands a strong chance of landing Lance.
> 
> I see him going there or New York if he doesn't stay in Indiana.


I put him in the same boat as Deng or Lowry.

Those guys are good 3rd or 4th options on contenders. But on a team where they're the second highest paid player and the highest paid takes 24 million? (Nash's corpse doesn't count).


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I put him in the same boat as Deng or Lowry.
> 
> Those guys are good 3rd or 4th options on contenders. But on a team where they're the second highest paid player and the highest paid takes 24 million? (Nash's corpse doesn't count).


Agreed. But as we both know, all three will probably get paid like bonafide #2 options this summer.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Agreed. But as we both know, all three will probably get paid like bonafide #2 options this summer.


Which I'm fine with. Mitch isn't the type to settle and make dumb moves. He'll just lay in the cut and strike when the time is right.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Ranking Los Angeles Lakers' 5 Most Likely Free-Agency Moves
> *
> (...)


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2073130-ranking-los-angeles-lakers-5-most-likely-free-agency-moves

Trevor Ariza;
Gordon Hayward;
Spencer Hawes;
Kyle Lowry;
Marcin Gortat.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Ideal Potential Free Agents for LA Lakers at Every Position


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Ideal-Potential-Free-Agents-for-LA-Lakers-at-Every-Position-1-9877861

Darren Collison, PG
NICK YOUNG, SG/SF - 6th man
Luol Deng, SF
Jodie Meeks, SG
Jordan Hill, PF/C
Lance Stephenson, SG
Pau Gasol, C


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I keep saying this, but I think the best plan is to take Lin/Asik and whatever else the Rockets need to clear (D-Mo, pick) to get Melo.

It allows us to keep our pick and accumulate assets, while staying flexible (since Lin/Asik are expiring) and somewhat competitive.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Report: Los Angeles Lakers Not Interested in Carmelo Anthony in Free Agency
> *
> Carmelo Anthony won't be wearing Los Angeles Lakers purple and gold next season.
> 
> Though the New York Knicks superstar will have loads of suitors once he reaches free agency this July, the Lakers are no longer expected to be among them, according to Marc Berman of the New York Post.
> 
> "The Lakers have cap space but sources maintain they aren’t too interested in Anthony as a fit with Kobe Bryant," he writes. "Nor is Lakers president Jeanie Buss enthralled with stealing Anthony from Jackson, her fiance."
> 
> Knicks fans who don't loathe Anthony are free to breathe a sigh of relief and bask in their good fortune.
> 
> Lakers fans, too. Melo isn't a good fit for your team.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Report-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Not-Interested-in-Carmelo-Anthony-in-Free-Agency-1-9885470

Thank God!!!


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Report-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Not-Interested-in-Carmelo-Anthony-in-Free-Agency-1-9885470
> 
> Thank God!!!


Was never really an option once Kobe signed for more than $20 mil. 

I'm glad.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Uncle Drew said:


> Was never really an option once Kobe signed for more than $20 mil.
> 
> I'm glad.


More on that:



> *
> Los Angeles Lakers Smart to Avoid Pairing Carmelo Anthony with Kobe Bryant*
> 
> Deep within the cosmos, there exists an alternate universe where Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers need Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> In our universe, Anthony would totally be an impeccable fit for the Purple and Gold as well—you know, if he were a few years younger.
> 
> And if he didn't cost as much.
> 
> And if many of his offensive tendencies didn't overlap with Bryant's.
> 
> So, to sum up, bringing 'Melo to Los Angeles, alongside the Black Mamba, doesn't make much sense—or any sense at all. The Lakers, desperate as they are for additional star power, aren't pretending he's what they need either.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Los-Angeles-Lakers-Smart-to-Avoid-Pairing-Carmelo-Anthony-with-Kobe-Bryant-1-9891330


----------



## ceejaynj

I'm glad...I don't want Melo on the Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Why Los Angeles Lakers Should Prioritize Re-Signing Nick Young*
> 
> It also happens to be one the Lakers are likely to have a clear need for, with injuries and age both potentially catching up to Bryant.
> 
> "If age is going to have an effect on Bryant's game, the dip may come in minutes on the floor -- 30 a night may be a more realistic mark," Eric Pincus of the Los Angeles Times wrote. "In his youth, he did whatever was possible to play hurt. A target of 68 to 72 games may be more realistic this coming season."
> 
> Significant second-team minutes could be available, along with several spot starts. Considering how much Bryant means to this offense—his career 31.75 usage percentage is the fourth-highest in the Basketball-Reference database—those opportunities need to go to someone comfortable with shouldering a heavy load.
> 
> Young just wrapped up a campaign that saw him serve as both an offensive and an emotional leader. While the Lakers appreciated the laughs he provided, hopefully they took notice of all those buckets too.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Why-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Should-Prioritize-ReSigning-Nick-Young-1-9896571

Do it, Mitch!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *What's the Right Price to Keep Each LA Lakers Free Agent?*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers have a complex puzzle to solve in free agency this summer. A large piece of that puzzle is deciding what to do with all of their own impending free agents.
> 
> Nine Lakers are scheduled to become unrestricted free agents—nine when Nick Young opts out of his contract—and two more will be restricted.
> 
> Obviously, not all of those players will be brought back. The Lakers are in rebuilding mode and need to preserve as much cap space as possible for superstar free agents. Thus, each in-house free agent has a price threshold past which the organization will be content to let them go.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2078863-whats-the-right-price-to-keep-each-la-lakers-free-agent

Player - 2013/2014 salary - proposed duration / salary

Gasol - 19.3M - 2/20M;
Hill - 3.5M - 4/32M;
Meeks - 1.6M - 2/8M;
Swaggy P - 1.2M - 3/15M;
Farmar - 1.1M - 3/9M;
Henry - 0.9M - 4/12M;
Wes - 0.9M - 1/minimum


----------



## Ballscientist

Think Big!

Sign two superstars this summer. (paycut)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lebron and Melo for 11 mil each. Make it happen, Mitch...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Jodie Meeks put together a career season, bouncing back from a disappointing 2012-2013 campaign and providing the type of wing production many had hoped for when he signed with the team. The Lakers desperately needed their backup guards, Nick Young and Meeks, to give them life. Both players delivered.
> 
> The Lakers have many tough decisions to make with their roster this summer, and none could be more grueling than deciding if paying free agent market value for one of their productive wings is worth it.
> 
> If you were the Lakers front office, would you re-sign Jodie Meeks? If so, what's a fair contract for him?


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/6/9/5791218/jodie-meeks-free-agency-la-lakers


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Only FA that should be kept are Kelly and Bazemore (we can make QO to both for cheap) and any that will accept playing on a minimum contract. 

There would be room for one guy to play for the Room Exception, which is about $2.7 mil for two years. Would Meeks take that? I doubt it. I don't trust him to match his efficiency as a backup anyway. That Room X seems better fit for a guy like Wes.

But I'm still high on the idea of absorbing Lin/Asik + other pieces from the Rockets as they chase Melo.

Best case scenario, they dump Lin/Asik/Dmo + #25 on us. Then we sign a wing like Wes with the Room X and draft someone like Randle and KJ McDaniels 

Asik/Sacre 
Randle/Kelly/D-Mo 
Wes/McDaniels 
Kobe/Bazemore 
Lin/Marshall 

-With Nash and vet mins filling out the roster. 

Allows us to stay flexible while acquiring assets and having an outside shot at the playoffs. 

If the Rockets try to sign and trade for Melo, so that they can keep the full MLE, I'm guessing they try to dump Asik for a pick that goes to the Knicks (Boston would be a likely partner) I would still take Lin/Prospect/Picks and just sign Gasol to a 2 year $20 mil deal in place of Asik.

Basically I don't want to sign good-not great players with our cap space. Until one becomes available, we should try acquiring assets and signing placeholders to be as competitive as possible in Kobe's last years.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

So I know I have been promoting a placeholder off-season, but if we did spend on money this offseason on more than 1 year deals, how and on whom would you spend it?


----------



## Chosen1

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> So I know I have been promoting a placeholder off-season, but if we did spend on money this offseason on more than 1 year deals, how and on whom would you spend it?


i think he's a restricted free agent and i don't really know how what would be a good number to nab him from Detroit without putting a huge dent in the cap but i would love Greg Monroe in purple and gold.


----------



## e-monk

depends on who we draft but Lowry or Stephenson are younger dudes with upside who might be had without maxing out (Lowry depends on the Raptors deciding to blow it up or not - they were leaning that way in the first half of the season - do they change course and try to keep things together after a little trip to the play-offs? maybe, if so forget Lowry he'll come too dear

does Stephenson become the subject of a bidding war? probably - in which case forget it

Ariza? pals with Kobe and a former fan favorite so a taste of appeasement for Bean and fans alike but for how much?


----------



## Wilmatic2

Greg Monroe would be a decent addition. Only concern is him and Pau in transition on both sides of the ball, considering how flat footed they are.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PauloCatarino said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2078863-whats-the-right-price-to-keep-each-la-lakers-free-agent
> 
> Player - 2013/2014 salary - proposed duration / salary
> 
> Gasol - 19.3M - 2/20M;
> Hill - 3.5M - 4/32M;
> Meeks - 1.6M - 2/8M;
> Swaggy P - 1.2M - 3/15M;
> Farmar - 1.1M - 3/9M;
> Henry - 0.9M - 4/12M;
> Wes - 0.9M - 1/minimum


Sorry, but that list is a bunch of baloney. No way Jordan Hill gets $8M/yr. There is just no way. Also, no chance anyone is doling out $5M/yr over three years to Nick Young. I think a $10M/3yr deal is about the most he's going to get.

The last of those numbers that is a joke is Xavier Henry. Last season was the only one in which he's looked like a promising young player, and he was completely riddled by injuries. Xavier is going to have to play a full season to prove himself before ANY TEAM commits to him for four seasons.

At the prices listed above (three of which I think are bogus), the only players I'd bring back would be Meeks, Farmar and Wes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Sounds like Channing Frye is going to join the FA pool - he'd be a great addition to our squad, especially if we draft Julius Randle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

We already have a sharpshooting big. Ryan Kelly.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We already have a sharpshooting big. Ryan Kelly.


.423FG% and .3383P%? "sharpshooting"?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Those are rookie Dirk type percentages.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If LeBron/Melo sign elsewhere, and Love is dealt I think the Lakers will try to position themselves to land Durant in 2016.

There are four primary ways to do that.

1. Take on one year contracts that people don't want (Asik, Boozer) in exchange for picks. This allows us to acquire assets and maintain cap flexibility, but is dependent on other teams trading with us. Our playoff chances would depend greatly on being able to acquire the right players, as there aren't necessarily a lot of quality players in this position.

2. Similar to above except we simply sign players to one year deals as we did last year. Unlikely to get solid players this way and we have no draft pick next year, so probably not ideal in terms of being competitive in the short term.

3. Trade for a name brand player to entice Durant. The first name that pops to mind is Rondo. The bad news is that we would have to give up our pick. The good news is that we would have a brand name that would not only help us on the court, but could be a helpful lure in free agency. I imagine with Rondo (extended of course) we would re-sign Pau to a short term deal and have a decent shot at the playoffs.

4. The final option is to sign players to 2 or 3 year deals or maybe one 4 year guy that would make us playoff competitive, but not hurt our flexibilty in terms of signing a big name in 2016. The downside is we acquire no assets and you have to wonder whether the guys we would sign (Pau, Lowry, Evan Turner, etc..) would make us a playoff team.


----------



## e-monk

Wilmatic2 said:


> Greg Monroe would be a decent addition. Only concern is him and Pau in transition on both sides of the ball, considering how flat footed they are.


I don't think you have both


----------



## Wilmatic2

e-monk said:


> I don't think you have both


Let Pau walk, sign Monroe, Frye, and little Isaiah Thomas. :jump::jump::jump:


----------



## e-monk

why Frye? Ryan Kelly is 8 years younger comes cheaper and fits the same role


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

What do people think of the Rondo deal?


----------



## e-monk

don't like it


----------



## e-monk

PauloCatarino said:


> .423FG% and .3383P%? "sharpshooting"?


.338 from behind the arc is slightly better than 50% inside it - from a rookie second rounder I think it's a pretty solid start


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> .338 from behind the arc is slightly better than 50% inside it - from a rookie second rounder I think it's a pretty solid start


Hey, don't get me wrong: i do like Ryan Kelly. 

It was interesting to see him getting more and more confortable out there the more the season progressed, and he showed to be a usefull rotation guy. Struggled a bit on defense (expected) but played with poise and made little to none bonehead rookie mistakes.
His shooting wasn't that bad. But he was no "sharpshooter" also. Promising young man with a low ceiling. But you are right in the sense it was a solid start.


----------



## Wilmatic2

e-monk said:


> why Frye? Ryan Kelly is 8 years younger comes cheaper and fits the same role


Don't get me wrong, I like Kelly and he surprised me last year. Lets hope he improves rather than get into the sophomore slump.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Carrmelo Anthony is preparing for free agency on July 1 and has meetings lined up with the Houston Rockets, Dallas Mavericks and Chicago Bulls. The Los Angeles Lakers are not scheduled to meet with Anthony, but Kobe Bryant has already reached out to the star free agent and intends to personally recruit him, reports ESPN's Chris Broussard:
> 
> *Though the Los Angeles Lakers are not on Anthony's current list, Kobe Bryant plans to recruit him to the team. Bryant, who is close with Anthony, spoke to him by telephone when they were in separate parts of Europe earlier this week.
> 
> Bryant told ESPN.com in a text message that he plans to meet with Anthony, as well.*


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/6/25/5843424/nba-free-agency-la-lakers-carmelo-anthony-kobe-bryant

Please be quiet, Kobe. The Lakers already have a chucker who doesn't play defense.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Screw Carmelo and LeBron. Bigger fish to fry. Get your head out of your ass Mitch.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Upgrading point guard is a must? Kyle Lowry? Jeremy Lin is on the block? Lowry is worth about 3 year/19 mil for me. Lin's contract not appealing.


----------



## e-monk

Lin's not that terrible(for 1 year) if we get an asset for absorbing the contract - exactly the kind of thing I hope they'll do


----------



## Wilmatic2

Pipe dream but, I wish the Lakers could swing a deal for Marc Gasol. Ensuring Pau's retirement as a Laker and getting a player of Marc's caliber.


----------



## onelakerfan

We need a center. Point guards are easy to find


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @KamBrothers: RT @LakersBlog_SSR: Lakers among many teams interested in Chandler Parsons, according to report http://t.co/XiW3FEhSn3


Add another name to list.


----------



## Laker Freak

How many games does this team win?

PG: Nash/Marshall
SG: Kobe
SF: Lebron
PF: Randle
C: Gasol/Sacre

I assume they would be able to attract some solid vets to round out the bench.


----------



## ceejaynj

I see we will not make a qualifying offer to Kent Bazemore...which makes him a UFA. Mitch trying to free up as much cap space as possible. I really like this kid and hope we can still resign him.

*http://network.yardbarker.com/nba/article_external/lakers_decline_qualifying_offer_to_kent_bazemore/16747624?linksrc=story_team_los_angeles_lakers_auto_module_head_16747624*


----------



## e-monk

sucks - hope that the FO doesn't do the same thing to Ryan Kelly


----------



## e-monk

Laker Freak said:


> How many games does this team win?
> 
> PG: Nash/Marshall
> SG: Kobe
> SF: Lebron
> PF: Randle
> C: Gasol/Sacre
> 
> I assume they would be able to attract some solid vets to round out the bench.


ugh


----------



## PauloCatarino

Laker Freak said:


> How many games does this team win?
> 
> PG: Nash/Marshall
> SG: Kobe
> SF: Lebron
> PF: Randle
> C: Gasol/Sacre
> 
> I assume they would be able to attract some solid vets to round out the bench.


I'm afraid the absolute (but realistic) best case scenario for the Lakers will be something like:

PG: Rondo; 
SG: Kobe;
SF: Deng;
PF: Randle;
C: Kaman.


----------



## e-monk

how did they get Rondo?


----------



## e-monk

how about 

Lin-Marshall
Kobe-Swaggy
Ariza-Henry
Randle-Kelly
Monroe-Sacre


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> how did they get Rondo?


Well, i was thinking about PGs who could complement the rest of the probable roster. Namely, defenders and passers. Rondo could be on the way out, considering the Celtics drafting of Marcus Smart.
Although i just searched Rondo's salary and dude is due $13M next season. Ugh. A little too pricey. Lowry will probably get paid around the same amount. 

So, yeah, the PG position is a mistery to me. But, obviously, the Lakers can't go forward with Nash, Marshall and the rookie...


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> how about
> 
> Lin-Marshall
> Kobe-Swaggy
> Ariza-Henry
> Randle-Kelly
> Monroe-Sacre


That would be a terrible defensive backcourt.
But Ariza and Monroe would be good aditions, no doubt.


----------



## e-monk

taking Lin's bad contract might land you a future draft pick is what I'm thinking


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think we need to look into using Pau in a sign and trade if possible. He wants to go to a contender and if he decides we're not to spot trading him to a contender over the cap could be useful.


----------



## e-monk

didn't the last CBA gum up the sign and trade process significantly?


----------



## MojoPin

I would like to see Ariza back on the team, then sign a mix of young guys who can shoot or defend. Play Kobe in the post and surround him with guys who can space the floor and rebound.


----------



## onelakerfan

e-monk said:


> didn't the last CBA gum up the sign and trade process significantly?


I think it can be done if you are under salary cap


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *2014 NBA Free-Agency Predictions for Top-20 Names on the Market*


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2112401-2014-nba-free-agency-predictions-for-top-20-names-on-the-market

Great. Now the "predictions" are that the Lakers won't be able to get any of the top FAs available.

What does that (if it happens) leave for the picking (other than re-signing last years players)?

At PG there's some options (some more doubtfull than others), like Hinrich, Chalmers, Blake, Mills... 
At SF, Beasley? AK-47? 
At C, Hawes? Frye? Okafor?

Meh...


----------



## e-monk

if you go after Parsons how much do you think you'd need to spend to get the Rockets to blink? 10 per?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> if you go after Parsons how much do you think you'd need to spend to get the Rockets to blink? 10 per?


More like 12-13.


----------



## e-monk

you think so? even with them going after Lebron and Melo? if they bring him back even at 10m that's a pretty effective cock block on their big aspirations


----------



## PauloCatarino

> With the Lakers eyeing the two superstars, the team likely won’t be bringing back quite a few players from last season’s squad. Three of those players that might not be brought back are Jordan Hill, Welsey Johnson. and MarShon Brooks, according to Mike Bresnahan of L.A. Times:
> 
> Jordan Hill, Wesley Johnson and MarShon Brooks aren’t expected back, and Chris Kaman will have to take a pay cut from the $3 million he made last season.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-hill-johnson-and-brooks-not-expected-to-return/2014/06/30/

Pity. Always liked Jordan Hill.


----------



## e-monk

shrug


----------



## Wilmatic2

I would really like to keep Pau and trade Nash instead. I think Pau and Julius can play well with each other, considering how good a passer Pau is. Can see them doing some high low action around the paint. The only reason Pau looked worn down last season was because Mike played him at center. If the Lakers can get a true center, slide Pau back to the 4 will be much more beneficial. Can bring Julius off the bench.


----------



## e-monk

I would love to trade Nash - maybe we can train him for Russell Westbrook?


----------



## PauloCatarino

Wilmatic2 said:


> I would really like to keep Pau and trade Nash instead. I think Pau and Julius can play well with each other, considering how good a passer Pau is. Can see them doing some high low action around the paint. The only reason Pau looked worn down last season was because Mike played him at center. If the Lakers can get a true center, slide Pau back to the 4 will be much more beneficial. *Can bring Julius off the bench*.


Absolutely not.
Julius Randle has to get as much burn as possible. Unless (unlikely) he gets included in a trade package, dude's gonna be our starting PF for the next decade.


----------



## PauloCatarino

First moves in Free Agency:



> The Los Angeles Lakers will meet with free agent forward Carmelo Anthony Thursday in Los Angeles, sources told ESPN.
> 
> Anthony and his representatives were one of the Lakers' first calls Monday night as free agency officially opened at 9:01 p.m. local time. They also placed a call to the agent for Miami forward LeBron James and their own free agent center Pau Gasol within the first hour of the negotiating period.





> If James and Anthony represented the Lakers' Plan A, then either Pau Gasol or Chris Bosh - perhaps paired with one of the two aforementioned gems of the 2003 draft class - were the Plan B. The Lakers, Mavericks, Chicago Bulls and Golden State Warriors were among the teams who reached out to Gasol Monday night, according to a source with knowledge of the situation. The market for the 7-foot Spaniard is likely to develop after Anthony and James make their decision as many of the teams interested in Gasol, are also pursuing the two superstar forwards.





> Kupchak also contacted free agent forwards Luol Deng, Trevor Ariza and point guard Kyle Lowry on Monday night, according to sources.
> 
> Ariza, coming off a season in which he scored 14.4 points on a career-best 40.7 percent mark from 3, drew interest from the Los Angeles Clippers, Phoenix, Miami, Dallas, Utah, Cleveland Cavaliers and Washington Wizards, the team he played for last season.
> 
> Sources indicated that the Lakers also contacted representatives for Houston's Chandler Parsons, Utah's Gordon Hayward and Sacramento's Isaiah Thomas - all of whom are restricted free agents.





> And as for that long list of players who suffered through the Lakers' 27-55 season as players on the team last year and are now hitting the free agency marketplace, the Lakers reached out to about half of them on Monday, including representatives for Nick Young, Jodie Meeks, Jordan Hill and Kent Bazemore.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/11160708/los-angeles-lakers-begin-free-agency-calling-representatives-carmelo-anthony-lebron-james-pau-gasol

Very active start (eventhough Mitch is just wasting his time with some of them)...


----------



## e-monk

call it due diligence


----------



## Basel

Lakers also have interest in Isaiah Thomas.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Basel said:


> Lakers also have interest in Isiah Thomas.


Yup:



> The Los Angeles Lakers have interest in restricted free agent Isaiah Thomas of the Sacramento Kings, reports Aaron Bruski of NBC Sports. The Kings extended a $1.1 million qualifying offer to Thomas, giving them control over his free agency.
> 
> Thomas is an interesting option for the Lakers, who could have drafted the score-first point guard late in the second round of the 2011 NBA Draft. He's improved each year in Sacramento, averaging a career-high 20.3 points along with 6.4 assists per game last season.
> 
> He's undersized for the position, standing at just 5'9 and 185 lbs, but he's proven to be a dynamic scorer in his time with Sacramento. Thomas is limited on defense and is likely best served in an off-the-bench scorer role, however. Still, point guard has been a sore spot for Los Angeles, and Thomas could be a change-of-pace scoring punch.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/6/30/5859726/nba-free-agency-rumor-2014-la-lakers-isaiah-thomas


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Just get Aaron Brooks for much cheaper.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Jodie Meeks has agreed to a three-year, $19 million contract with the Detroit Pistons.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2116396-report-meeks-agrees-to-19m-deal-with-pistons

After the season he had, expected to get good offers...


----------



## Basel

Wishing him the best in Detroit. He was terrific for us this past season.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I expect Bazemore and Young to be back. Unless, Mitch signs the likes of either Deng, Hayward, Parsons, etc. Then I can understand.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Sad to see Jodie go, but damn, $20mil??

This has to drive up the price to keep Swaggy P.


----------



## onelakerfan

i just watch ESPN NBA Free Agent special edition. According to them we are not getting ANY PLAYERS. they are all headed to Miami, chicago and Houston. they blamed kobe and now lakers have to play with only 4 players. you can close this thread


----------



## Wilmatic2

ESPN is a bunch of bullshit. Only credible source they have is Windhorst. Everyone else is doo doo.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> If these assumptions are all correct, what should Mitch Kupchak and the rest of the front office be looking for in a starting center? Looking at the roster, another safe assumption to make is that the only two guaranteed starters right now are Kobe Bryant and Julius Randle, both of whom will be setting up shop in the post for most of their offense. Additionally, with Randle being too small to man the 5 position for any extended stretch, if at all, the ideal center to play with them should:
> 
> o Space the floor
> 
> o Work without the ball
> 
> o Provide rim protection
> 
> o Be able to take the larger big for Randle.
> 
> Therefore, of the available free agents, one name to look at could be Channing Frye, who checks three of the four aforementioned boxes (he is not a traditional rim protector, although he did put up decent block percentages the last two years, 3.0 and 2.1).


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/7/1/5859904/nba-free-agency-2014-la-lakers-channing-frye

Frye? Meh. But he is better than Sacre...


----------



## Basel

I don't want Frye.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Basel said:


> I don't want Frye.


Anything (almost!) is better than the possibility of Robert Sacre STARTING for the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## e-monk

Lowry-Marshall
Kobe-Bazemore
Ariza-Henry
Randle-Kelly
Pau-Frye

not very sexy and yet still a pipe dream


----------



## Uncle Drew

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/7/1/5859904/nba-free-agency-2014-la-lakers-channing-frye
> 
> Frye? Meh. But he is better than Sacre...


Spencer Hawes? Not quite the shooter, but better passer.

I'm surprised we haven't shown interest in him.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I say Lakers trade Steve Nash + filler for Reggie Jackson, sign Greg Monroe, resign P. Swags/Pau, bring back Ariza/McBob and call it a day.

Jackson/Marshall
Bryant/Young/Clarkson
Ariza/Henry
Gasol/Randle/McBob
Monroe/Sacre


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Hawes wants something around $8M/yr and he'll at least get the MLE from someone - I think that's more than we want to pay for a guy like that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Wilmatic2 said:


> I say Lakers trade Steve Nash + filler for Reggie Jackson, sign Greg Monroe, resign P. Swags/Pau, bring back Ariza/McBob and call it a day.
> 
> Jackson/Marshall
> Bryant/Young/Clarkson
> Ariza/Henry
> Gasol/Randle/McBob
> Monroe/Sacre


Why the hell would OKC ever trade Reggie Jackson for Steve Nash's corpse and a "filler"? 

Worst trade proposal ever.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why the hell would OKC ever trade Reggie Jackson for Steve Nash's corpse and a "filler"?
> 
> Worst trade proposal ever.


It's worth a shot. Nash's contract is expiring.


----------



## Wilmatic2

We got Pau for Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittiton(sp?), and filler. Stranger things have happened. You really don't know until you pick up the phone and try.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wilmatic2 said:


> We got Pau for Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittiton(sp?), and filler. Stranger things have happened. You really don't know until you pick up the phone and try.


That ended up creating a lot of cap space for them. Still lopsided, but there was something in it for them. Not to mention Marc Gasol. 

OKC wouldn't get under that cap by letting go of Jackson. 
Literally nothing in it for them. He was arguably their 4th best player this past post-season.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hawes wants something around $8M/yr and he'll at least get the MLE from someone - I think that's more than we want to pay for a guy like that.


This market is absolutely nuts. New CBA supposed to creat better "balance" and owners still writing ridiculous checks for average to above average players. 

I thought it was a great idea to bring Ariza back, but now they're talking about a bidding war for him that may START in the $8-9 mil range? Yikes.

$12 mil/year to make a bid at Kyle Lowry? 

I mean it feels like if we're not going to overpay someone, we literally will end up with nothing.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Uncle Drew said:


> This market is absolutely nuts. New CBA supposed to creat better "balance" and owners still writing ridiculous checks for average to above average players.
> 
> I thought it was a great idea to bring Ariza back, but now they're talking about a bidding war for him that may START in the $8-9 mil range? Yikes.
> 
> $12 mil/year to make a bid at Kyle Lowry?
> 
> I mean it feels like if we're not going to overpay someone, we literally will end up with nothing.


I agree. At this point, I would be satisfied if they just resigned P. Swags. The deal that Meeks got wasn't outrageous, but over paid. Congrats to him though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Uncle Drew said:


> This market is absolutely nuts. New CBA supposed to creat better "balance" and owners still writing ridiculous checks for average to above average players.
> 
> I thought it was a great idea to bring Ariza back, but now they're talking about a bidding war for him that may START in the $8-9 mil range? Yikes.
> 
> $12 mil/year to make a bid at Kyle Lowry?
> 
> I mean it feels like if we're not going to overpay someone, we literally will end up with nothing.


It's because the league was absurdly profitable this year, so the cap number grew so much. The owners and GMs looked at that like, "Derrrrrpp! Now I have more money to throw at mediocre players! Derrrrpppp!"

Giving $8M/yr to Avery Bradley and $4.5M/yr to Ben Gordon = not a good use of your extra cap space.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If we get Melo I want Hawes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

IMO, the best-case/most realistic scenario for us is to grab Lance Stephenson for 4yrs/$42.8M, Isaiah Thomas for 3yrs/$25.1M, waive Steve Nash (stretch provision), sign Pau to a 2-year/$16.6M deal, Wes Johnson to a 2-year/$5.1M deal, and then bring in Xavier Henry, Ryan Kelly and Emeka Okafor on minimum (or close to it) deals. I also think DeAndre Kane will make our squad after playing with the Summer League team.

Isaiah Thomas / Kendall Marshall / Jordan Clarkson
Lance Stephenson / Xavier Henry / DeAndre Kane
Kobe Bryant / Wesley Johnson
Julius Randle / Ryan Kelly
Pau Gasol / Emeka Okafor / Robert Sacre

That's a good team, and a very versatile one too. Judging by the latest media reports, all of those salary figures seem realistic. In fact, the most unrealistic one might be Wes Johnson for 2yrs/$5M! After seeing Ben Gordon get all that money, Wes' eyes might be sticking out of his head right about now. We should be shooting for younger, up-and-coming players. Thomas, Stephenson and Randle would give us three guys all 25-and-under, and we'd be in a very good spot to re-tool the team once Kobe and Pau are gone in 2016-2017.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, Swaggy P's gotta be looking at Ben Gordon's contract like "eff a home-town discount".

I don't want any part of Lance Stephenson.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Uncle Drew said:


> Yeah, Swaggy P's gotta be looking at Ben Gordon's contract like "eff a home-town discount".
> 
> I don't want any part of Lance Stephenson.


I think Kobe would be perfect for Lance's development. Lance's attitude, which we all saw in the playoffs, is "I don't back down from anybody, no matter what". Kobe loves that mentality.

Unfortunately, to Lance, "no matter what" means that he's willing to take weird cheap shots and take part in some really inappropriate behavior. He needs to learn to channel his determination and energy in the right manner. He's only 23 years old, so there's plenty of time for him to learn.

Don't write off Lance Stephenson just yet. The guy is one hell of a player and the one thing you cannot question is his effort. He reminds me of Ron Artest in a lot of ways.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Damian Necronamous said:


> IMO, the best-case/most realistic scenario for us is to grab Lance Stephenson for 4yrs/$42.8M, Isaiah Thomas for 3yrs/$25.1M, waive Steve Nash (stretch provision), sign Pau to a 2-year/$16.6M deal, Wes Johnson to a 2-year/$5.1M deal, and then bring in Xavier Henry, Ryan Kelly and Emeka Okafor on minimum (or close to it) deals. I also think DeAndre Kane will make our squad after playing with the Summer League team.
> 
> Isaiah Thomas / Kendall Marshall / Jordan Clarkson
> Lance Stephenson / Xavier Henry / DeAndre Kane
> Kobe Bryant / Wesley Johnson
> Julius Randle / Ryan Kelly
> Pau Gasol / Emeka Okafor / Robert Sacre
> 
> That's a good team, and a very versatile one too. Judging by the latest media reports, all of those salary figures seem realistic. In fact, the most unrealistic one might be Wes Johnson for 2yrs/$5M! After seeing Ben Gordon get all that money, Wes' eyes might be sticking out of his head right about now. We should be shooting for younger, up-and-coming players. Thomas, Stephenson and Randle would give us three guys all 25-and-under, and we'd be in a very good spot to re-tool the team once Kobe and Pau are gone in 2016-2017.


That's a very interesting line-up, but:

- I'm not too sold on Thomas. IF the Lakers could get Lowry for a little more it would make a world of difference. But yeah, Thomas is one of the best available FA PGs. Off course, this only works if the Lakers pair him with a good defender at SG, or else they are doomed on the defensive end;
- No team WITHOUT Sawggy P gets my vote! 
- Gasol is expecting more:



> - With free agency underway, the Los Angeles Lakers have expressed interest in re-signing Pau Gasol this summer. While Gasol will speak with numerous teams, the Spaniard is looking for a $10-12 million annual salary according to Yahoo! Sports’ Adrian Wojnarowski:
> 
> “So far, Gasol is still pushing for a $10 million-$12 million annual salary, league sources said.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-pau-gasol-still-pushing-for-10-12-million-per-season/2014/07/01/

- Lance Stephenson only as a last resort. Dude is a headcase.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Damian Necronamous said:


> IMO, the best-case/most realistic scenario for us is to grab Lance Stephenson for 4yrs/$42.8M, Isaiah Thomas for 3yrs/$25.1M, waive Steve Nash (stretch provision), sign Pau to a 2-year/$16.6M deal, Wes Johnson to a 2-year/$5.1M deal, and then bring in Xavier Henry, Ryan Kelly and Emeka Okafor on minimum (or close to it) deals. I also think DeAndre Kane will make our squad after playing with the Summer League team.
> 
> Isaiah Thomas / Kendall Marshall / Jordan Clarkson
> Lance Stephenson / Xavier Henry / DeAndre Kane
> Kobe Bryant / Wesley Johnson
> Julius Randle / Ryan Kelly
> Pau Gasol / Emeka Okafor / Robert Sacre
> 
> That's a good team, and a very versatile one too. Judging by the latest media reports, all of those salary figures seem realistic. In fact, the most unrealistic one might be Wes Johnson for 2yrs/$5M! After seeing Ben Gordon get all that money, Wes' eyes might be sticking out of his head right about now. We should be shooting for younger, up-and-coming players. Thomas, Stephenson and Randle would give us three guys all 25-and-under, and we'd be in a very good spot to re-tool the team once Kobe and Pau are gone in 2016-2017.


I'd be down with this.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I know Gasol wants $10-12M, but he probably won't get it.

San Antonio can't offer $10-12M per season, and there's no way he's getting that from Miami. Houston won't want to pay him that much, and if Chicago strikes out on Carmelo then they'd definitely rather amnesty Boozer and go after another wing than amnesty Boozer and pay Pau $10M per season. I'm sure those teams are really only looking at Pau if he's willing to take something in the range of the MLE.

Dallas and Phoenix also have money, so will they pay $10-12M for Pau? Dallas can't if they sign Carmelo, but if they strike out there then they could turn his way. Both seem like the only places that may be willing to offer him that much, where he would also have the chance to win.

However, if the Lakers build a solid team and only offer him only $2M less (per year) to stay...does he really bolt to one of those teams? I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

OKC s/t using Perkins as ballast. Perhaps we can pry away Reggie Jackson, Lamb or a draft pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: ESPN sources say Pau Gasol and Mike Miller are indeed among free agents that Oklahoma City has engaged with since market opened


FWIW.


----------



## e-monk

why would the Thunder trade for Steve Nash (and what filler? we don't have any 'filler')? maybe you could get Jackson as part of a Pau S&T if you were willing to take back Perkins? but would that be worth it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Perkins expires next year. Stop gap center and we acquire young assets.


----------



## e-monk

so does Jackson (but has a RFA QO)


----------



## Ballscientist

You do nothing now. Do not wait too long.

What happened if you are unable to sign one of the big Fishes in the ocean?


----------



## e-monk

what do you mean 'what if' - they are not getting Melo or Lebron


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ramonashelburne: In a surprising twist, OKC has come on strong with Pau Gasol, and described as a "frontrunner" for the Spaniard.


...


----------



## Uncle Drew

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think Kobe would be perfect for Lance's development. Lance's attitude, which we all saw in the playoffs, is "I don't back down from anybody, no matter what". Kobe loves that mentality.
> 
> Unfortunately, to Lance, "no matter what" means that he's willing to take weird cheap shots and take part in some really inappropriate behavior. He needs to learn to channel his determination and energy in the right manner. He's only 23 years old, so there's plenty of time for him to learn.
> 
> Don't write off Lance Stephenson just yet. The guy is one hell of a player and the one thing you cannot question is his effort. He reminds me of Ron Artest in a lot of ways.


I agree with most of that, and would say that a young Ron Artest would be an AWFUL addition to a young rebuilding team with no identity and a head coach without much stature. Kobe or no Kobe. 

Ron Artest was someone that was worth the risk on an already championship caliber team loaded with vets and a great head coach. 

I don't discredit Lance as a player, and if we were "one player away", sure, take the gamble. But as a foundational piece? No effin way. I would seriously rather just whiff on this whole FA class than bring him in.


----------



## e-monk

taking a chance on an "Al Davis" square peg type like Stephenson might be the only way the Lakers add a significant dude this year without breaking the bank or hurting building options down the line - I could definitely see a scenario where a couple years from now Randle and Stephenson could be the foundational 2nd and 3rd guys to entice the final piece of the puzzle


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> taking a chance on an "Al Davis" square peg type like Stephenson might be the only way the Lakers add a significant dude this year without breaking the bank or hurting building options down the line - I could definitely see a scenario where a couple years from now Randle and Stephenson could be the foundational 2nd and 3rd guys to entice the final piece of the puzzle


I may be in the minority, but I'd rather not get anyone noteworthy than bring in this dude. Perserve that flexability, be patient.


----------



## e-monk

tell that to Mr Bean or the empty seats courtside


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'd only be willing to bring Lance in on the cheap cheap. He turned down a 5 year/$44 million deal, which I thought was quite fair. He's most likely looking for $10 mil a year which is too much.


----------



## Wilmatic2

e-monk said:


> why would the Thunder trade for Steve Nash (and what filler? we don't have any 'filler')? maybe you could get Jackson as part of a Pau S&T if you were willing to take back Perkins? but would that be worth it?


"Cash considerations"


----------



## e-monk

Wilmatic2 said:


> "Cash considerations"


you ever hear that Everly Bros song?






if only the CBA allowed teams to just spend their way into things like that


----------



## Wilmatic2

^It's okay to dream. Gotta reach for the stars! Besides, everybody loves cash baby!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> Best Potential Free Agents for Los Angeles Lakers to Replace Jodie Meeks


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2117469-best-potential-free-agents-for-los-angeles-lakers-to-replace-jodie-meeks

Stephenson;
Stuckey;
Bayless;
Crawford;
Butler.


----------



## e-monk

Swaggy?


----------



## PauloCatarino

e-monk said:


> Swaggy?


They probably think Swaggy is better suited off the bench.

Off course, IF Kobe will be playing the 3, it would be a bad idea, defensive-wise, to start Swaggy P at SG.


----------



## e-monk

you said 'to replace Meeks' - everything you just posted is more or less true of Meeks too - neither should be our starting SG


----------



## Wilmatic2

If Lakers sign Carmelo, there is no question they have to resign P. Swags. He's perfect for 6th man.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Wilmatic2 said:


> If Lakers sign Carmelo, there is no question they have to resign P. Swags. He's perfect for 6th man.


6th man? What i've read today makes me wanna see Swaggy P starting in the place of Kobe.
Kobe is a fat-ass now! 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2118526-has-kobe-bryant-gained-weight-this-offseason


----------



## Wilmatic2

PauloCatarino said:


> 6th man? What i've read today makes me wanna see Swaggy P starting in the place of Kobe.
> Kobe is a fat-ass now!
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2118526-has-kobe-bryant-gained-weight-this-offseason


That looks fake as hell. Even if its true, Kobe will work it off.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> The Los Angeles Clippers might have lost backup point guard Darren Collison to an agreed-upon three-year, $16 million deal with the Sacramento Kings on Thursday, but the Clippers might not have to look too far for a potential replacement.
> 
> The Clippers have expressed interest in Los Angeles Lakers free agent guard Jordan Farmar, multiple league sources told ESPNLosAngeles.com.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/11173892/los-angeles-clippers-interested-adding-guard-jordan-farmar

Hmmm....


----------



## PauloCatarino

> The Los Angeles Lakers are currently trying to land a big-name in free agency with Carmelo Anthony currently in their crosshairs. Although the team hopes to land Carmelo, the Lakers are looking around the league for players to fill out their roster.
> 
> One of those players might be a familiar face in the form of free agent Steve Blake, according to ESPN’s Dave McMenamin:
> 
> Blake was traded by the Lakers before the trade deadline last February. The veteran point guard was sent to the Golden State Warriors in exchange for Kent Bazemore and MarShon Brooks.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-reaches-out-to-free-agent-steve-blake/2014/07/03/


----------



## e-monk

love sling blade-must bring him back


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Chris_Broussard: @ramonashelburne reports that Mitch Kupchak flying to CLE to meet with LeBron's agent Rich Paul


Welp


----------



## ceejaynj

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> @Chris_Broussard: @ramonashelburne reports that Mitch Kupchak flying to CLE to meet with LeBron's agent Rich Paul


Don't waste your frequent-flyer miles Mitch!


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Why Los Angeles Lakers Should Try to Lure Isaiah Thomas Away in Free Agency*
> 
> (...)
> 
> hould Sacramento hold on to its money and let Thomas walk, the Lakers could be the benefactors.
> 
> They're certainly high on Thomas' list.
> 
> And they have been for a long time. According to Basketball Insiders' Alex Kennedy:
> 
> It’s well-documented that Thomas grew up a diehard fan of the Lakers since his father is from Los Angeles, and he has idolized Bryant since he was a child. When asked what it would mean to sign an offer sheet with the Lakers, Thomas admits that it would be special.
> 
> "It would mean a lot," Thomas said, per Kennedy. "Not even just the Lakers, but just to have other teams trying to get you, it means you’re wanted."
> 
> The Lakers could certainly make Thomas feel wanted—namely because they have good reason to want him.
> 
> Even if Nash goes out with a bang and plays an integral role this season, the franchise has to start thinking ahead. Thomas would be an important start.
> 
> The 25-year-old had a breakout 2013-14 campaign, posting 20.3 points and 6.3 assists. He was efficient, too, especially for a guy who took 5.1 three-pointers per contest. Thomas finished the season with a 20.54 player efficiency rating, a mark that ranked fourth among point guards. His .574 true-shooting percentage placed him ninth among point guards.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2119439-why-los-angeles-lakers-should-try-to-lure-isaiah-thomas-away-in-free-agency

The Lakers could do worse... Like, starting Marshall...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Yahoo Sources: Lakers make move into serious contention for free agent Carmelo Anthony, joining Knicks and Bulls. http://t.co/F7UVJ6DYpJ


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Lakers have shown interest in Ed Davis according to Sam Amico at Fox Sports. 


Davis would be a solid addition to the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

At this point, I guess I'm hoping Carmelo comes here - better that than trying to convince young players to take stupid two-year deals.

Kendall Marshall
Kobe Bryant
Carmelo Anthony
Julius Randle
Pau Gasol

It's a good team, but needs some serious wizardry to be done. If they could bring in Farmar, Okafor, Henry and Johnson, I'd say we have a chance to do some real damage. That team just really lacks depth. It has crazy offensive potential though, even moreso than the Nash/Dwight team in 2012. We'd be really post-up heavy and score a lot of points in the paint.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> On Saturday, the Los Angeles Lakers emerged as a serious contender for Carmelo Anthony with LeBron James “giving similar consideration” to what the franchise has to offer. Depending on what both stars ultimately do in free agency, Isaiah Thomas is a “real possibility” for the Lakers according to Bleacher Report’s Jared Zwerling:
> 
> Jared Zwerling ✔ @JaredZwerling
> Follow
> Hearing Lakers are "real possibility" for Isaiah Thomas. Heat still pursuing, but LA has the $. Nothing happens 'til Melo & Bron make moves.
> 4:47 PM - 6 Jul 2014 Manhattan, NY, United States
> 
> Despite playing for the Sacramento Kings in his first three seasons in the league, Thomas has always been a Kobe Bryant and Lakers fan. Recently, the point guard out of Washington shared that he hopes to get a contract offer from the Lakers in free agency.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-isaiah-thomas-a-real-possibility-for-los-angeles/2014/07/06/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Farmar signs with Clippers. 


JV team continues to swipe former Laker point guards.


----------



## ceejaynj

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The Lakers have shown interest in Ed Davis according to Sam Amico at Fox Sports. Davis would be a solid addition to the bench.


Agreed...our bench wouldn't get killed on the boards with Davis in there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If Melo stays in NYK, our best option would seem to be snagging Isaiah Thomas, Lance Stephenson and Ed Davis. I'm starting to think that no Carmelo should mean we let Pau go elsewhere. We're better off investing ourselves in a younger guy like Davis.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> taking a chance on an "Al Davis" square peg type like Stephenson might be the only way the Lakers add a significant dude this year without breaking the bank or hurting building options down the line - I could definitely see a scenario where a couple years from now Randle and Stephenson could be the foundational 2nd and 3rd guys to entice the final piece of the puzzle


If we miss on Melo, I think this is the best course. As much as I dislike Stephenson it just makes too much sense.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *NBA Free Agency: Lakers One Of Many Interested In Jordan Crawford*
> 
> Whether or not he chooses the Lakers, the team will need to fill out the remainder of their roster this summer, and according to Yahoo! Sports’ Marc Spears, one option could be unrestricted free agent Jordan Crawford:
> 
> Marc J. Spears ✔ @SpearsNBAYahoo
> Follow
> Warriors free agent guard Jordan Crawford is receiving interest from Bulls, Mavs, Lakers, Knicks & Nets, the source said.
> 3:05 AM - 9 Jul 2014
> 
> Crawford spent most of last season with the Golden State Warriors, being traded there after starting the season with the Boston Celtics. With the team adding Shuan Livingston to their guard rotation, Crawford doesn’t quite fit there anymore.
> 
> The Lakers have already lost two of their top guards from last season as Jodie Meeks has agreed to a deal with the Detroit Pistons, and Jordan Farmar will join the rival Los Angeles Clippers. Crawford could help to ease the loss of them as he is an excellent scorer, especially off the bench.


http://www.lakersnation.com/nba-free-agency-lakers-one-of-many-interested-in-jordan-crawford/2014/07/08/

"Excelent scorer"? Shooting .417FG% and .3133P%?

Meh...


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Best Bargain-Bin NBA 2014 Free-Agency Options for LA Lakers
> *
> (...)


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Best-BargainBin-NBA-2014-Free-Agency-Options-for-LA-Lakers-1-10069467

Jimmer;
Brandon Rush;
Chris Douglas-Roberts


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Let's say the rumored transactions all go down...
LeBron James to Cleveland Cavaliers
Carmelo Anthony to New York Knicks
Chandler Parsons to Dallas Mavericks
Chris Bosh to Houston Rockets

Will the Lakers be in a decent spot? The remaining free agents will be available: Dwyane Wade, Isaiah Thomas, Lance Stephenson, Pau Gasol, Luol Deng, Trevor Ariza, Greg Monroe, Eric Bledsoe, Ed Davis, Nick Young, Jordan Hill

However, only these teams will be in contention to sign them:
Miami
Phoenix
Atlanta
Chicago (could only afford one)
Indiana (only Stephenson)
San Antonio (only Gasol)
Oklahoma City (only Gasol)
Washington (only Ariza)
Detroit (only Monroe)
Sacramento (only Thomas)

We could conceivably come out of this with Thomas, Pau and a couple extra pieces, and be in line to have $10M+ in cap room next summer. All is not yet lost. Let's not hit the panic button until that list of remaining players I mentioned above starts to shrink.


----------



## Uncle Drew

https://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo

Via Marc Spears



> In regards to a decision for Knicks FA foward Carmelo Anthony, a source said: "It's coming...not today"


TF is up with this dude? NY can wait, we can't. 
Dominos are gonna start falling after LBJ decision, we need an answer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Best-case scenario for us is if Bosh goes to Houston, Carmelo goes to Chicago and Deng goes to Phoenix. 

It would seem that we'd then basically have our pick of Isaiah Thomas, Lance Stephenson, Pau Gasol and Greg Monroe. Pau could still go to San Antonio or OKC if he chose to, but we could offer a considerably larger deal.


----------



## Basel

Apparently Melo has ruled out LA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Houston is finalizing a deal to send Jeremy Lin to the Lakers, league source tells Yahoo Sports.


...


----------



## Hibachi!

Getting Lin essentially means the Lakers are folding their hand this season and going for next season. Not a bad move.


----------



## MojoPin

This is going to be last year all over again LOL

Hopefully we can finish 9th place and give Phoenix a bad lottery pick in next year's draft.


----------



## PauloCatarino

MojoPin said:


> *This is going to be last year all over again LOL*
> 
> Hopefully we can finish 9th place and give Phoenix a bad lottery pick in next year's draft.


No way.
So far:

Linsanity > Marshall 
Kobe > Meeks
Randle > Kelly? Hill?

Let's wait for the next moves. 
And Swaggy!


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


don't hate this


----------



## e-monk

Hibachi! said:


> Getting Lin essentially means the Lakers are folding their hand this season and going for next season. Not a bad move.


not necessarily - they still have 15m in open cap space apart from holds and could have as much as 23 if they stretch Nash


----------



## MojoPin

PauloCatarino said:


> No way.
> So far:
> 
> Linsanity > Marshall
> Kobe > Meeks
> Randle > Kelly? Hill?
> 
> Let's wait for the next moves.
> And Swaggy!


Gasol is likely gone though. I'm pessimistic about Kobe until I can see him play. They'll be a better team, but not a contender. Their ceiling is a first round sweep, pretty much. 

None of the other FAs, aside from Monroe, give me much confidence. They all have major flaws. I like Stephenson, but only if there is a veteran presence to tame him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I just don't get how we took Lin and are keeping Nash. Why not deal that pick with Nash to another team with cap (Philly, Utah)??

Lin, Kobe, Randle and $23M in cap actually makes us somewhat of an attractive destination. We could keep Gasol and add a guy like Stephenson, Ariza or Deng.

This is just dumb. We're going to suck next year, but suck not quite enough to get a Top 5 pick so our selection will go to Phoenix. Then we'll get Houston's crappy #28-30 pick.

Next year, we'll be stuck in the same place we are this year...Kobe, Randle, a low first round pick and boat loads of cap room. Except, guess what? Next year's FAs are crap compared to this year! This front office is retarded.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @janiscarr: Per ESPN, Nick Young has agreed to stay with the Lakers. Of course he did.


Swaggy!!


----------



## DaRizzle

Chris Bosh is finalizing an agreement to return to Miami on a five-year, $118M deal, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.- Woj

Rockets get screwed


----------



## Cris

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Swaggy!!


SWAGGY LOVES LA


----------



## Damian Necronamous

So now Swaggy P is coming back...

The only way this season could be somewhat promising is if we can trade Nash + Houston Pick to Philadelphia, and then bring back Pau. Bring back Wesley Johnson, Xavier Henry and Jordan Hill.

Jeremy Lin / Kendall Marshall / Jordan Clarkson
Kobe Bryant / Xavier Henry
Wesley Johnson / Nick Young
Julius Randle / Ryan Kelly
Pau Gasol / Jordan Hill / Robert Sacre

That would put us in a position to go after some FAs next year, and we'd have huge flexibility in the Summer of 2016.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @daldridgetnt: Nick Young's deal to remain in L.A. with the Lakers is $21.5 million over four years, with a fourth year player option.


Not bad. Certainly moveable if we had to.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Does this mean that the Lin trade won't go down? Will Houston pull back now that they aren't getting Bosh?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Are they going to try and be competitive or not?

I will wait and see, but it's hard to see us fielding a competitive team unless we can flip Nash and that pick for someone good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Wait a second here...that Houston pick just got a little better if they don't have Bosh! LMAO!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Hahaha Jordan Hill gets $9M/yr!

OMG I don't understand our moves, but they're hilarious!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Free agent forward Jordan Hill has agreed to a two-year, $18M deal to return to the Los Angeles Lakers, agent Kevin Bradbury tells Yahoo.


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

What are we doing?


----------



## MojoPin

Jim Buss strikes again!


----------



## DaRizzle

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hahaha Jordan Hill gets $9M/yr!
> 
> OMG I don't understand our moves, but they're hilarious!


He got paid for what he showed in flashes....Pringles of course never played him....but yeah.....

So with Randle being our draft pick AND this deal it begs the question....Do the Lakers think Pau is gone?

Seems like it to me


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Look at our lineup! We are sooooo bad.

OMG this front office is straight up horrible. This is unbelievable. Again, only chance we have to be halfway decent is if we clear out Nash with the Houston pick and then bring back Pau. Even then, we're competing for a 7-8 seed.

Meanwhile, Isaiah Thomas to Phoenix for only $27M/4yrs...that's a joke.


----------



## DaRizzle

What other PF could have been had for 9mil a year?...Genuinely curious


----------



## Cris

DaRizzle said:


> He got paid for what he showed in flashes....Pringles of course never played him....but yeah.....
> 
> So with Randle being our draft pick AND this deal it begs the question....Do the Lakers think Pau is gone?
> 
> Seems like it to me


Supposedly the lakers will have to relinquish Pau's bird rights to allow Lin to officially become a member of the lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Very small sample size (9 games), but Hill as a starting center last season: 16.8 ppg, 10.4 rpg, 1.7 bpg, 1.6 apg, 1.0 spg in 28.8 mpg.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Pau Gasol turned down a two-year, $10M-plus per deal with the Lakers, league sources tell Yahoo Sports. Likely moving on.


Welp


----------



## DaRizzle

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp


Hill better be sending him a very nice Christmas card


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Makes a little more sense now: The Lakers hold a team option for the second year of Hill's two-year, $18-million deal. Each yr is $9 mill.


Make sense.


----------



## Basel

Sad day when the Lakers can't get free agents to come anymore.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

The second year being a team option makes it better. Combine that with Nash's expiring and they might be in the hunt for a solid player at the trade deadline.

Still have about $8 mil plus the room exception to fill out the roster, assuming we don't stretch Nash.

I just think if we were gonna have a throw away season we should have absorbed players from other teams in return for picks.


----------



## e-monk

Lin trade = good move
Swaggy signing = good move
Hill signing = erm? I guess 2nd year option makes it more savory (effectively making him an expiring like Nash and Lin - all = deadline trade bait?)

maybe too much emphasis on keeping future flexibility and adding assets but we're not done yet (I hope)


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> Sad day when the Lakers can't get free agents to come anymore.


I don't think they really tried except with Melo which was an iffy thing anyway - I'd bet they're not offering more than 2 years on a lot of these deals


----------



## ceejaynj

PAU GASOL TURNS DOWN LAKERS DEAL. No surprise here.

*http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Pau-Gasol-Turns-Down-Lakers-Deal-2-10081537*


----------



## jazzy1

Wheels came off this puppy with the PJ debacle shoulda never played for Howard nor Nash. Especially the Howard thing that was a gamble that shoulda had red flags all over it hired 2 bad coaches then Gasol got old and bad knee's and Kobe goes down. I look for a decade or more of pathetic bad play welcome to the swaggy P error not era lol

It happens our superstar got old no young new assets trading away 1st rders all the time we went quick fix now are ass out. 

Lean years coming. Kobe is gonna have the weirdest bad ending to a great career ever. If he can't be the Kobe we know he should bail and retire before he gets that last season of money he will only hurt his great legacy being half Kobe on a bad team. I know its a lot of money but its not worth it. Thinking we're gonna get Durant and others is a damn pipe dream. 

I think Randle is gonna be a beast though and be one of the best players in this draft his game translates to the nba very well. He will be the best or 2nd best player from his class.


----------



## e-monk

jesus, you people

you were all chattering a couple years ago and so excited about a new super team - hindsight is nifty but let's go back and look at your posts shall we? 

they took risks and went all in on the closing Kobe window what more can you ask of ownership? but now you're bitching about it

meanwhile now they're playing for future assets and cap flexibility and you're bitching about that too 

there is absolutely no pleasing some of you shmendricks


----------



## onelakerfan

WE WILL BE OKAY look at this way we have Kobe - Queen, Randle - Rook, Young - Pawn, Lin - Bishop, Hill - Pawn, Nash - Pawn, Sacre - Pawn. can scarifies the pawns. Be Calm ppl, NEW CBA f*&&ed us over but Mitch and Jim and Jeanie are smart, we just need to wait


----------



## e-monk

and btw what PJ debacle? that's so much bullshit - the guy never was going to be coach again he was asking for the whole crock of shit and they were never going to give him what Dolan handed him so they moved on


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The new TV deal will most likely raise the cap and Swaggy's deal is going to look like a bargain.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Oh btw, **** Steve Nash.


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> jesus, you people
> 
> you were all chattering a couple years ago and so excited about a new super team - hindsight is nifty but let's go back and look at your posts shall we?
> 
> they took risks and went all in on the closing Kobe window what more can you ask of ownership? but now you're bitching about it
> 
> meanwhile now they're playing for future assets and cap flexibility and you're bitching about that too
> 
> there is absolutely no pleasing some of you shmendricks


Sky's falling again, appearently. 

I was just about to post something similar. 

I'm much happier with them preserving flexability and putting themselves in a position to make the right move at the right time rather than throw money at Lance feaking Stephenson or get in a bidding for Trevor Ariza.


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The new TV deal will most likely raise the cap and Swaggy's deal is going to look like a bargain.


btw this - the cap has been stabilized since the last CBA but will now rise annually calibrated to league revenues


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Oh btw, **** Steve Nash.


**** Dame Lilard. Took him out and messed up our "super team". lol

Gawd, I remember thinking how minor that impact looked. Cost us so, so dearly. 

BTW, anybody remember when Melo wanted out of Denver and we said "No way" to Melo for Bynum?


----------



## onelakerfan

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Oh btw, **** Steve Nash.


SUNS could not beat us so thats the way they say FU lakers, Thank you for burying our dead player


----------



## onelakerfan

Uncle Drew said:


> **** Dame Lilard. Took him out and messed up our "super team". lol
> 
> Gawd, I remember thinking how minor that impact looked. Cost us so, so dearly.
> 
> BTW, anybody remember when Melo wanted out of Denver and we said "No way" to Melo for Bynum?



SHIT WE CAN SIGN BYNUM, edit am i allowed to say Shit


----------



## Uncle Drew

onelakerfan said:


> SHIT WE CAN SIGN BYNUM, edit am i allowed to say Shit


Haha. Salvage the season. 

Lamar's recently unemployed as well.


----------



## jazzy1

e-monk said:


> jesus, you people
> 
> you were all chattering a couple years ago and so excited about a new super team - hindsight is nifty but let's go back and look at your posts shall we?
> 
> they took risks and went all in on the closing Kobe window what more can you ask of ownership? but now you're bitching about it
> 
> meanwhile now they're playing for future assets and cap flexibility and you're bitching about that too
> 
> there is absolutely no pleasing some of you shmendricks


we gambled and it failed its as simple as that you gotta acknowledge bad moves when they happen we have been more than fortunate for over 35 years of my fandom to have had a ridiculous amount of good fortune good management and planning. 

But I am also a secondary fan of my hometown WizardsBullets and they are more the norm bumbling around making stupid gambles, messing up draft picks, trading away draft picks. This is where we are headed people need to accept that. 

Man we're gonna have cap room for ever without a charismatic manger of the team to lure a superstar here we are gonna have to hit big in the draft. 

I'm not bitching keeping it real I have watched teams outside of Lakersland flail around its our turn get used to it. Nothing we're doing makes sense. 

Going all in on Melo a player who has no clue how to win as if he can help save this thing LOL come on that was a damn joke. I have no feeling either way about missing out on him. 

Lowered expectations is what people better get used to. in 4 -5 years with some good picks we will have a shot at making the leap because we will always have money to spend if we can just get good enough.


----------



## onelakerfan

LAKERS FANS we have 2 HUGE POSITIVES.

1 NO DANTONI
2 RANDLE


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Haha. Salvage the season.
> 
> Lamar's recently unemployed as well.


I thought Flannel Phil signed him?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: ESPN sources say Kent Bazemore is headed to the Atlanta Hawks on a two-year, $4 million deal


Welp so long Baze.


----------



## ATLien

Tell me about this guy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ATLien said:


> Tell me about this guy


Solid two way player. Pretty good defensively and can get buckets on occasion when needed. Played very well for us the last part of the season.


----------



## Basel

Was hoping we could keep him. But this offseason (outside of Randle) isn't really getting better. We better do something big in 2015 because this ****ing blows so far.


----------



## ATLien

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Solid two way player. Pretty good defensively and can get buckets on occasion when needed. Played very well for us the last part of the season.


I'm being lazy right now not looking up his stats, but is he a good 3 point shooter?


----------



## MojoPin

Is the team not even trying to get these guys? Blake and Bazemore went for very reasonable deals.


----------



## Basel

MojoPin said:


> Is the team not even trying to get these guys? Blake and Bazemore went for very reasonable deals.


There was "mutual interest" between the two to get him back, but I guess it never panned out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ATLien said:


> I'm being lazy right now not looking up his stats, but is he a good 3 point shooter?


He was respectable while he played for us. Not a sharpshooter but well enough to keep teams honest.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I really hope we keep Henry now. But with Nash, Lin, clarkson, swagger and Kobe they might not care about another perimeter scorer. 



ATLien said:


> Tell me about this guy


Better than thabo


----------



## Wilmatic2

So far, I really don't mind the moves made and the moves that weren't made. What this does is it forces the Lakers hand to improve their scouting department. For years, upon years, I have been complaining that the Lakers scouting sucks a**. You look at all the chances they had in previous drafts to get all-star caliber players late in the first round or in the second round and they simply closed their beady little eyes and pointed their finger at some random player. They did better this year with Randle and Clarkson, but I expect 100% dedication in all future drafts, no matter if its the first or second round.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kelly and Sacre were very good picks for their draft position, but for every Kelly and Sacre we've got a Chuckwudibere Maduogo****yourself and Ater Majok. So I guess I agree.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Kelly and Sacre were very good picks for their draft position, but for every Kelly and Sacre we've got a Chuckwudibere Maduogo****yourself and Ater Majok. So I guess I agree.


50% is ****ing stellar second round conversion percentage. You're lucky if 6 second rounders have careers longer than 5 seasons.


----------



## ceejaynj

On a "Lakers" side note regarding Lamar Odom...

*http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/knicks-waive-lamar-odom-re-sign-aldrich1-071114*


----------



## e-monk

Wilmatic2 said:


> So far, I really don't mind the moves made and the moves that weren't made. What this does is it forces the Lakers hand to improve their scouting department. For years, upon years, I have been complaining that the Lakers scouting sucks a**. You look at all the chances they had in previous drafts to get all-star caliber players late in the first round or in the second round and they simply closed their beady little eyes and pointed their finger at some random player. They did better this year with Randle and Clarkson, but I expect 100% dedication in all future drafts, no matter if its the first or second round.


nah - not sure what drafts you're talking about but they haven't had a 1st rounder for a long time and routinely do land 2nd rounders who stick in the league

I don't know why there's so much hate on player personnel - talk to me about the last few coaching changes I'm right on board - but they've been remarkably solid (if, in certain cases, unlucky) on player acquisition decisions


----------



## e-monk

jazzy1 said:


> we gambled and it failed its as simple as that you gotta acknowledge bad moves when they happen we have been more than fortunate for over 35 years of my fandom to have had a ridiculous amount of good fortune good management and planning.


there's a difference between taking a risk to get a shot at a title and making a bad decision


----------



## PauloCatarino

Man, i have the feeling the Lakers' brass is pretty lost regarding next season...

1- No coach yet (draft has passed, summer league is on...);
2- Not able to sign any of the great or good-to-great FA's;
3- No relevant signings whatsoever except "in-house" signings.

How is the roster rounding up so far?

PG- Lin / Marshall / Nash?
SG- Kobe / Clarkson?
SF- ? / Swaggy P?
PF- Randle / Kelly?
C- Hill / Sacre?

Dreadfull, so far. 
Unless (and i don't even know if it's financially possible) the Lakers can get like Ariza and Monroe that doesn't seem to be a roster that can contend for the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Well, it looks like we're getting Dunleavy (and hopefully a draft pick) for Pau.

Lin / Marshall / Clarkson
Kobe / Young
Johnson?? / Dunleavy
Randle / Kelly??
Hill / Sacre

Yep, that team still blows. We'd better get Chicago's 2015 First Rounder. Here's what the Bulls look like, assuming they amnesty Boozer after this deal...

Derrick Rose
Tony Snell
Jimmy Butler / Doug McDermott
Joakim Noah / Nikola Mirotic
Pau Gasol / Taj Gibson

They're going to have some money to sign another wing player as well. So like I said, we're allowing them to significantly improve their team - we'd better get their draft pick.


----------



## MojoPin

So our #2 option is Jeremy Lin...LOL

This could be an epic bad season coming up. Kobe has to be pissed off right about now. Lakers stink!


----------



## Laker Freak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488054793878138880
Wonder who we're getting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Welp. Pau to the Bulls for nothing. Nice work Jim...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Our management sucks. We should just deal Kobe to Chicago for Boozer, Butler and a couple picks and just recognize this season for what it is - a waste of time.


----------



## Basel




----------



## Wilmatic2

Now that Pau has left, what are the realistic chances of getting Stephenson or Monroe? Or both?


----------



## jazzy1

we should try and get Rondo dangle the Nash situation and grab a couple shooters and we'd be competitive. Not look like total clowns. Otherwise we are just stuck with nothing but Kobe and Randle.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Are we getting anything for Pau? I'd take boozer and just a first. Keep a big man rotation of randle, Booz, hill and scare and shoot for 35 wins. Hell they work rondo for Nash and you're talking a potential 7-8 seed.


----------



## Uncle Drew

So you guys seriously don't think we ASKED for a first rounder for Pau? 

Pau committed to signing with them regardless (and he did). We didn't exactly have any leverage. 

And Jamel, S&T for Boozer wasn't so simple considering the salary Pau was looking at, the Lin trade and the deals we'd already promised Hill, and Swaggy P. 

Anyway, if Boozer gets amnestied, I'm sure we'll put in a waiver claim and try to get him.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'm sure the Lakers were asking for a unprotected first rounder and Chicago denied. Jerry Reinsdorf is one of the stingiest owners in the league. I know for sure he doesn't wanna amnesty Boozer. Surprised they're not gonna do a sign and trade.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> So you guys seriously don't think we ASKED for a first rounder for Pau?
> 
> Pau committed to signing with them regardless (and he did). We didn't exactly have any leverage.
> 
> And Jamel, S&T for Boozer wasn't so simple considering the salary Pau was looking at, the Lin trade and the deals we'd already promised Hill, and Swaggy P.
> 
> Anyway, if Boozer gets amnestied, I'm sure we'll put in a waiver claim and try to get him.


I didn't say the lakers asked or didn't ask, and I wasn't sure if it was even feasible. Just said id take it.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> I didn't say the lakers asked or didn't ask, and I wasn't sure if it was even feasible. Just said id take it.


Nah, that was meant for the posters who thought we should play hard ball with the Bulls on a S & T. I'm sure they tried to get something out of it, but seriously, best case you snag Dunlevey Jr and/or a 2nd rounder. But Pau committed to signing either way, so we had nothing.

Boozer will be amnestied, no choice now. Unless they have a taker on his contract, but I'm not sure who still has the cap room. I think we'll try to claim him off waivers. Still a chance we get him.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Nah, that was meant for the posters who thought we should play hard ball with the Bulls on a S & T. I'm sure they tried to get something out of it, but seriously, best case you snag Dunlevey Jr and/or a 2nd rounder. But Pau committed to signing either way, so we had nothing.
> 
> Boozer will be amnestied, no choice now. Unless they have a taker on his contract, but I'm not sure who still has the cap room. I think we'll try to claim him off waivers. Still a chance we get him.


The rockets should put a bid in on him no?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If we're saving our money for next year, below is what the 2015 NBA Free Agency class will probably look like. There are a lot of good big men in there, so it makes sense that we only gave Jordan Hill a one-year deal. However, giving him $9M is still ridiculous, IMO.

*Guards:*
Rajon Rondo
Goran Dragic
Tony Parker
Reggie Jackson (R)
Kemba Walker (R)
Jeremy Lin
Ricky Rubio (R)
Brandon Knight (R)
Klay Thompson (R)
Gerald Green
Iman Shumpert (R)
Danny Green
Wesley Matthews

*Forwards:*
Kevin Love
LaMarcus Aldridge
Andrea Bargnani
Kenneth Faried (R)
Tristan Thompson (R)
Paul Millsap
Thaddeus Young
Amar'e Stoudemire
Tobias Harris (R)
Marcus Morris (R)
Markieff Morris (R)
Kawhi Leonard (R)
Rudy Gay
Jimmy Butler (R)
Draymond Green (R)
Kyle Singler (R)
Gerald Henderson

*Centers:*
Marc Gasol
Nikola Vucevic (R)
Tyson Chandler
Omer Asik
Al Jefferson
DeAndre Jordan
Amir Johnson
Anderson Varejao
Jordan Hill
Enes Kanter (R)
Robin Lopez
Kosta Koufos
Pero Antic (R)


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Boozer is being amnestied. I would be willing to bet that we'll bid our remaining cap space on him, which wouldn't be a bad move.

Other possible destinations:
Houston
Phoenix
Atlanta
Charlotte


----------



## e-monk

why would we bid on him since he plays Randle's position?


----------



## DaRizzle

Holy shit! Lakers offered the MAX we could to DIRK?!?! OLD MAN DIRK?!?! W....T....F?!?!?


> Story going online now detailing how Rockets AND Lakers called w/max offers for Nowitzki, but he rebuffed all outside interest to stay w/DAL


Marc Stein Twitter


----------



## Damian Necronamous

e-monk said:


> why would we bid on him since he plays Randle's position?


So that Randle can actually have a half decent player to go up against in practice to further his development...

So that we can win 1-2 more games because we'll have one more guy who can actually play basketball on this team...

So that the pick we end up giving Phoenix will be 2-3 spots lower...

There are several good reasons.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Cupboard is bare. I'm starting to believe Mitch is gonna fill out the roster with D-League players.


----------



## Basel

Any word on if the Lakers are going to put in a bid for Boozer?


----------



## e-monk

need a starting SF


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

We're in the low risk/high reward business now. Need to acquire guys with upside that we can either keep later, or move for assets at the deadline.


----------



## e-monk

Beasley?


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> Beasley?


I like him but I'd rather have Henry.

Henry has been working out in LA all summer, so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## e-monk

how about both (since Henry cant seem to stay on the court)


----------



## Wilmatic2

Robert Sacre as the starting center is not feasible. Monroe is still available, forget Boozer.


----------



## e-monk

Hill or Davis will be filling that role most likely


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> how about both (since Henry cant seem to stay on the court)


Sure I guess. But when everyone is healthy Beasley as a 20 mpg guy on a lottery team seems like a disaster waiting to happen. 

I think Swagger and Kobe can and should play together a lot.


----------



## elcap15

Ebanks is playing for the D-League team in summer league. I always liked him, but I'm not sure how much upside he has at this point.


----------



## e-monk

So now we're

Lin-Nash-Marshall
Kobe-Swaggy-Clarkson
???-???-???
Boozer-Randle-Kelly
Hill-Davis-Sacre


----------



## MojoPin

Nash? When did the team get him?


----------



## e-monk

I'm guessing that's a joke?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

In terms of starters we could really use an off ball scorer/shooter as a starting wing. Kobe and Lin are both ball dominant, so I wouldnt mind a guy like CDR. Average spot up shooter but lots of cuts and quick attacks. Kind of like Matt Barnes with less rebounding and more offense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @mcten: The Lakers have reached a one-year agreement to bring back Xavier Henry on a minimum contract, per league sources.


Meh. I like Xavier, but he's another injury concern with his style of play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers waiving guard Kendall Marshall, but have interest in bringing him back on a new deal if he clears waivers, league sources tell Yahoo.


This could signal that we're keeping Nash.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Marshall had to be waived to make room for Boozer. I'm on the fence about bringing him back.

Assuming we get at least 14 guys we now need another point guard and wing.

Pretty sure Nash wasn't getting waived once we missed on Melo.


----------



## MojoPin

How many games does Nash play next year? Will he break 15?


----------



## Uncle Drew

I like bringing back Henry at the minimum. Should be able to stay healthy considering he's unlikely to see more than 15 min per game unless we don't sign another wing to start at SF. 

Wouldn't mind bringing Marshall back. He can at least competently run a bench unit. I'm sure the Lakers are hoping Nash can handle playing 20 min or so per game, but good luck with him playing more than half the season. 

Assuming we use the room exception on a SF, are there really any better options at PG for the minimum?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Chris_Broussard: Source: Lakers sign Wesley Johnson to 1 year, $1 million deal


There's your SF.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So our roster depth looks like 

Lin Nash Clarkson
Kobe Swaggy 
Wes Xavier
Boozer Randle Kelly
Hill Davis Sacre


----------



## e-monk

have they inked Kelly yet?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> have they inked Kelly yet?


Not yet.


----------



## e-monk

I'm starting to believe it's possible that we'll be able to keep our own pick


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Busy day for the Lakers, who reached agreement with Ryan Kelly, Xavier Henry and Wesley Johnson. Not many roster spots left.


I guess we signed Kelly now as well.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

There are some decent pg's out there and we haven't used our $2.7 mil Room Exception. Use it to sign one of them instead of Marshall. Never know if we could use them as a trade chip and pawn them off on a team trying to make a playoff push.

And with Nash's health in question a decent backup would make the team more watchable.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think they used the room exception to sign Kelly.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think they used the room exception to sign Kelly.


Why? Did we withdraw our qualifying offer? I'm assuming he just accepted that.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So our roster depth looks like
> 
> Lin Nash Clarkson
> Kobe Swaggy
> Wes Xavier
> Boozer Randle Kelly
> Hill Davis Sacre


Not a huge step from last season's squad. Upgrade with Lin at PG, downgrade with Boozer instead of Gasol. Key (as always) will be what Kobe we will be seing.
Not much to get excited about, but with a decent coach and gameplay it's a team that can be at least competitive (eventhough, obviously, defense will be an issue).

Many questions subside:
- Can Jeremy Lin play alongside Kobe (when he couldn't alongside Harden)?
- Will Wes (the sole defender in the starting 5) and Kelly improve on their play from last season?
- How will Randle fare from the bech (likely scenario)? Will it help in adapt and improve or will it staunt his growth?
- Etc., etc..

Pretty excited for next season, eventhough my expectations are pretty low...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

We'll be better than last year simply because we'll be healthier. Hopefully...


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Not a huge step from last season's squad. Upgrade with Lin at PG, downgrade with Boozer instead of Gasol. Key (as always) will be what Kobe we will be seing.
> Not much to get excited about, but with a decent coach and gameplay it's a team that can be at least competitive (eventhough, obviously, defense will be an issue).
> 
> Many questions subside:
> - Can Jeremy Lin play alongside Kobe (when he couldn't alongside Harden)?
> - Will Wes (the sole defender in the starting 5) and Kelly improve on their play from last season?
> - How will Randle fare from the bech (likely scenario)? Will it help in adapt and improve or will it staunt his growth?
> - Etc., etc..
> 
> Pretty excited for next season, eventhough my expectations are pretty low...


What was last seasons squad? We had 50 different lineups.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I expect them to add another PG. Probably Marshall if he clears waivers but possibly someone else.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> There's your SF.



How did I not notice this until just now?


----------



## MojoPin

If Kobe can play like he did a couple years ago, then I don't see why this team wouldn't compete for 9th place. It's arguably better than the Smush Parker Squad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So the Bucks claimed Marshall off of waivers. Curious to see who we add as the third string PG.


----------



## roux

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So the Bucks claimed Marshall off of waivers. Curious to see who we add as the third string PG.


Revenge for taking Kareem from us


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

roux said:


> Revenge for taking Kareem from us


Jabari Parker #FutureLaker 

:evil:


----------



## e-monk

MojoPin said:


> If Kobe can play like he did a couple years ago, then I don't see why this team wouldn't compete for 9th place. It's arguably better than the Smush Parker Squad.


that Smush squad had Caron Butler and Lamar Odom on it


----------



## MojoPin

Caron was traded for Kwame - that's the team I'm referring to. Lamar was still in space case mode, not the 20-20 monster. An old Boozer can't be that much worse.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> that Smush squad had Caron Butler and Lamar Odom on it


Smush and Caron never played together. You might be thinking of chucks Atkins.


----------



## Laker Freak

e-monk said:


> I'm starting to believe it's possible that we'll be able to keep our own pick


Lakers had the 7th pick last year. You honestly think they are going to be worse this year?

Kobe
Randle
Boozer
Lin

vs

Meeks
Farmer (41 games)
Kaman (39 games)
Marshall
Gasol

I'd also assume Nash plays more than 15 games this year. (But not guaranteeing it!)


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> Smush and Caron never played together. You might be thinking of chucks Atkins.


sorry - that's right - I'm thinking of the squad with Chucky Atkins/Chris Mihm as starters


----------



## e-monk

Laker Freak said:


> Lakers had the 7th pick last year. You honestly think they are going to be worse this year?
> 
> Kobe
> Randle
> Boozer
> Lin
> 
> vs
> 
> Meeks
> Farmer (41 games)
> Kaman (39 games)
> Marshall
> Gasol
> 
> I'd also assume Nash plays more than 15 games this year. (But not guaranteeing it!)


sarcasm - we could only be that lucky


----------



## e-monk

MojoPin said:


> Caron was traded for Kwame - that's the team I'm referring to. Lamar was still in space case mode, not the 20-20 monster. An old Boozer can't be that much worse.


more importantly Kobe + 8 years can totally be much, much worse than he was


----------



## Wilmatic2

I would rather have Monroe > Bledsoe. Anyone disagree?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Should find out in the next 24 hrs what the offical numbers are for everybody that agreed to sign over the weekend. We should still have some of the room-exception left. Unless we used a bunch (or all) of it on Kelly.

We seriously can't count on Nash to play more than 20 games next season. Who's still on the market that can back up Lin?


----------



## PauloCatarino

Wilmatic2 said:


> I would rather have Monroe > Bledsoe. Anyone disagree?


No argument here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Uncle Drew said:


> Should find out in the next 24 hrs what the offical numbers are for everybody that agreed to sign over the weekend. We should still have some of the room-exception left. Unless we used a bunch (or all) of it on Kelly.
> 
> We seriously can't count on Nash to play more than 20 games next season. Who's still on the market that can back up Lin?


There are a few decent PGs still available. Ramon Sessions, Shelvin Mack. I'd like to see us give a guy like Peyton Siva a shot.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Should find out in the next 24 hrs what the offical numbers are for everybody that agreed to sign over the weekend. We should still have some of the room-exception left. Unless we used a bunch (or all) of it on Kelly.
> 
> We seriously can't count on Nash to play more than 20 games next season. Who's still on the market that can back up Lin?


Jordan Clarkson is still unsigned. Make him a backup pg.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Lakers Rumors: Team Could Use Bi-Annual Exception On Shawn Marion*
> 
> Dwain Price @DwainPrice
> Follow
> If Marion can't get the $5.3 mil MLE from the #Spurs or #Rockets, he may take the $2.73 mil room exception from the #Mavs, Chi, LAL or Cha.
> 9:30 PM - 20 Jul 2014
> 
> The Lakers are still relatively thin at the small forward position. Right now the only options are the recently re-signed Wesley Johnson and Xavier Henry. Both are only on one-year contracts.
> 
> Marion is one of the best remaining free agents and would fill a need for the Lakers with his ability to defend and rebound. He is someone who can affect the game without touching the ball.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-could-use-bi-annual-exception-on-shawn-marion/2014/07/20/


----------



## e-monk

seems like any of those other teams are in a better position to compete


----------



## Jamel Irief

I would rather not have him here. Honestly by the time October rolls around I doubt he's still a much better player than Henry and Johnson.


----------



## e-monk

Lin 
Nash
Kobe
Swaggy
Wes
Xavier
Randle
Boozer
Kelly
Hill
Davis
Sacre

that's 12 with Clarkson still in the wind (apparently) making 13 - still a couple slots left - who is coming to camp?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm not confident in Nash's ability to stay healthy at all and if Lin were to go down we'd be stuck with Clarkson as our only PG with Xavier as his back up. I think we need another ball handling guard.


----------



## e-monk

yeah and another SF probably


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Jordan Clarkson is still unsigned. Make him a backup pg.


Yeah, I mean call it paranoia from last year that wants us to be like 5 deep at the PG spot. I really, really hope Nash can man a back up spot for 15 mpg for at least 60 games. Not particularly optimistic about that, though. 

I think we're set everywhere else. They have to think Kelly can play the 3 at least on occasion to want to keep him so bad with all the new bigs. Wes is below average as a starting SF, but I expect Swaggy to get close to 30 mpg, so it's not too bad. Wes showed plenty of flashes of Ariza-type "3 and D" sf potential, but damn, it was sooo frustrating watching him sometimes. Just seems lost or lacking confidence far too often. Maybe some more continuity in the line-up will help him out.


----------



## MojoPin

Hopefully Nash disappears and we never see him on court again. I'd rather just give all his minutes to Clarkson.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> There are a few decent PGs still available. Ramon Sessions, Shelvin Mack. I'd like to see us give a guy like Peyton Siva a shot.


Didn't even realize Ramon was a FA. I'd take him over Lin as a starter.

I'm sure we'd love to have him back, but doubt he's anxious to return. Especially for the amount of money we could offer. 

Still no word on the offical numbers for Kelly, weird.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Should have amnestied Nash and kept Marshall. Smh.


----------



## e-monk

why? Nash's contract has value as an expiring that could facilitate a mid season trade should the opportunity arise and worse case scenario comes off the books at the end of the year rather than being stretched over 3 years

and Marshall is just not very good at much of anything, he cant shoot, he doesn't finish and he's slow and lackluster on defense. To make matters worse he's stunk it up in summer league play, while Clarkson has been significantly better in sets where he was the primary ball handler 

If we're going to suck anyway I'd rather see Clarkson get some PT (and maybe even benefit from Nash's influence/advice) And I rather just have Nash's contract come off the books next summer and be done with it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilmatic2 said:


> Should have amnestied Nash and kept Marshall. Smh.


You mean strechted? Lakers already used the amnesty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think we're fine at SF right now. Swaggy, Wes, Xavier, Kobe and Kelly can all play the 3.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So the Swaggy and Kelly signings are official. Still no word on the contract figures.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Sessions would be a good pickup. Nash is done.


----------



## Uncle Drew

https://twitter.com/MarkG_Medina



> I'm told Ryan Kelly's deal is two years, little shy of $3.5 million. Lakers used their exception on Kelly http://bit.ly/1nOJqev


Well there you go. We're officially out of spending power outside the minimum. Have about $1 mil left on the room exception. 

Edit: Meh, fair deal I guess. 

https://twitter.com/ESPNSteinLine



> Official numbers on Ryan Kelly's new deal with Lakers: $1,650,000 in 2014-15, $1,724,250 in 2015-16


----------



## Wilmatic2

Michael Beasley in the horizon? No source, just a gut feeling.


----------



## DaRizzle

Wilmatic2 said:


> Michael Beasley in the horizon? No source, just a gut feeling.


Ha


> One report suggests the sixth-year forward is on the radar for a few teams. Alex Kennedy with Basketball Insiders posted on Twitter that, "Several teams have expressed interest in free agent Michael Beasley. Teams like the efficiency and maturity he showed last season in Miami."
> 
> Kennedy also suggested that the Lakers would be a good fit. No argument there based on that rag-tag roster. Just about any NBAer could help. Beasley is currently working out in Los Angeles with fellow D.C. area hoopster Kevin Durant.


http://www.csnwashington.com/basket...g-interest-several-teams?p=ya5nbcs&ocid=yahoo


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @hoopshype: Rumors: Lakers looking at Michael Beasley. http://t.co/8Lwn17o6Dn


I wouldn't mind Beasley.


----------



## Cajon

Fvckin' hate our FO for not signing Stephenson and Thomas.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Lakers sign guard @JClark5on
> 
> Press Release: http://t.co/cyzkZZnbUY http://t.co/JVpnUsPVJy


About damn time.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Dead right now. Any news on Beasly or other potential signings?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wilmatic2 said:


> Dead right now. Any news on Beasly or other potential signings?


Nothing. I guess Beasley's people met with management and there's is interest on both sides, but so far that's it.


----------



## Basel

> @AlexKennedyNBA: I'm told that Michael Beasley had a second workout with the Los Angeles Lakers today. We'll see if the Lakers sign him.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hopefully we sign him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> The free agency season isn't over just yet for the Los Angeles Lakers.
> After missing out on LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony in July, the Lakers held a free agent workout Tuesday in Los Angeles. *The workout included forward Michael Beasley; big men Dexter Pittman, Greg Stiemsma, and Daniel Orton; and guards Bobby Brown, Toney Douglas, Ben Hansbrough and Malcolm Lee, a person with knowledge of the situation told USA TODAY Sports.*
> Beasley, the enigmatic 25-year-old who wasn't able to make the most of his return to the Miami Heat last season, was working out for the the Lakers for a second time. The person requested anonymity because the workout was not announced by the team.
> The Lakers currently have 13 players, meaning there are two roster spots available on this Kobe Bryant-led group that general manager Mitch Kupchak has said is capable of making the playoffs. That goal is a long shot, to be sure, but shoring up their small forward spot would help.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/lakers/2014/08/27/michael-beasley-los-angeles-free-agent-workout/14713297/
...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Toney Douglas would be a solid defensive addition.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Beasley is the only one out of all those names I would consider.


----------



## Basel

Toney Douglas sucks.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I think we could use another point guard. Nash is almost guaranteed to miss games, and Clarkson is an unknown. Xavier isn't a point guard even if they tried to play him there last year. I wouldn't mind a "pure point guard" type.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think we could use another point guard. Nash is almost guaranteed to miss games, and Clarkson is an unknown. Xavier isn't a point guard even if they tried to play him there last year. I wouldn't mind a "pure point guard" type.


Another ballhandling guard would be ideal. I was hoping they'd give Peyton Siva a call, but Orlando got to him first.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakerholicz: Lakers Rumors: Team to work out free agent point guard Julyan Stone for second time http://t.co/PL1kinKmQu


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Don't see why they don't kick the tires on Myck Kabongo. He's talented and young.


----------



## Cris

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


I went to school with Juju! This would be awesome.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Reports are saying that Xavier may not be 100% by training camp due to his surgeries this summer.


----------



## e-monk

the season is over


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think we could use another point guard. Nash is almost guaranteed to miss games, and Clarkson is an unknown. Xavier isn't a point guard even if they tried to play him there last year. I wouldn't mind a "pure point guard" type.


Why do people insist on Xaiver playing PG over Kobe? As of now Xaiver is like the 5th string PG.

Lin, Nash, Clarkson, Kobe, X


----------



## e-monk

I want Clarkson to get those minutes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't really think it's about who brings the ball up or runs the offense. It's more about who guards the other teams PG. Kobe can absolutely run the point on offense but I don't think we want him chasing speedy PGs around on defense at his age. We have plenty of guys that can guard wings but only a few that are capable of chasing the quicker speedier guards for 40 mins every night. That's why I wanted us to add another PG like Peyton Siva or Toney Douglas. I don't trust Nash and if he goes down it's just Lin and a rookie Clarkson as our only speed guards.


----------



## PauloCatarino

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't really think it's about who brings the ball up or runs the offense. It's more about who guards the other teams PG. *Kobe can absolutely run the point on offense *but I don't think we want him chasing speedy PGs around on defense at his age. We have plenty of guys that can guard wings but only a few that are capable of chasing the quicker speedier guards for 40 mins every night. That's why I wanted us to add another PG like Peyton Siva or Toney Douglas. I don't trust Nash and if he goes down it's just Lin and a rookie Clarkson as our only speed guards.


Kobe CAN run the point, but in no way, shape or form you want him doing it. Not only it would slow the game down to a crawl (IMHO), it would be a waste of his energies...


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> Kobe CAN run the point, but in no way, shape or form you want him doing it. Not only it would slow the game down to a crawl (IMHO), it would be a waste of his energies...


Kobe played point for the Lakers for about 90% of the years 99-2011. Don't believe me? Watch the tape and compare how often kobe brought the ball up and initiated the offense versus Fisher, Smush, Chucky Atkins.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe played point for the Lakers for about 90% of the years 99-2011. Don't believe me? Watch the tape and compare how often kobe brought the ball up and initiated the offense versus Fisher, Smush, Chucky Atkins.


That was not the 35 year old Kobe Bryant i was referring to. Sorry, I should have made myself clearer.


----------



## e-monk

there really isn't a point guard in the triangle - do we still run the triangle?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

According to HoopsHype, the Lakers worked out Pooh Jeter, Ronnie Price, Wayne Ellington, Jeremy Tyler and James Nunnally on Wednesday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersNation: Lakers have had discussions with Ryan Hollins. According to Ryan Hollins on @blinesports. Maybe as a camp invite. http://t.co/IsxdKMvXhr


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @LakersNation: If released by the Kings, Alonzo Gee could get an invite to Lakers training camp - Details - http://t.co/NKV0va39KL


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Lakers sign guard Wayne Ellington.
> 
> Welcome to LA, @WayneElli22! http://t.co/2qN9OJfHR6


...


----------



## Wilmatic2

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


Camp fodder?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hearing it's partially guaranteed to Im thinking no.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So he's basically a Jodie Meeks clone.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilmatic2 said:


> Camp fodder?


Kind of unfair considering he's been in the league 5 years. He very likely might get cut, but he still has a chance to make the team. He's not a rookie from UC Santa Barbara or something.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So he's basically a Jodie Meeks clone.


Meeks is much quicker and a better defender.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Keith Appling, Jabari Brown, Roscoe Smith & Jeremy Tyler signed to training camp roster: http://t.co/IBvNqrpNEp


Camp fodder


----------



## onelakerfan

And Beasley gone to Memphis


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://instagram.com/p/tTvI4nrO8K/

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154677872505341&id=144917055340

Jordan Hill looks like hes in shape. Clarkson's dish to hill off the drive is slick and the putback dunk at the end was nasty. Julius destroys Kelly on a nasty crossover. He's going to a handful if his handle is as good as what we've seem so far from him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Lakers sign veteran point guard Ronnie Price.
> 
> Press Release: http://t.co/5ZkDGYrZY2 http://t.co/DsIZZaegQ4


Solid veteran 3rd string PG. Nash insurance and it allows us to develop Clarkson slowly.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Boo!

He's old, he sucks, and worst of all when he was with the Jazz he said he hated the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Boo!
> 
> He's old, he sucks, and worst of all when he was with the Jazz he said he hated the Lakers.


Contract is non guaranteed. Sounds like fodder to me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Lakers will waive Jeremy Tyler so that he can sign a deal in China, league sources tell Yahoo. Tyler will not dress for Sunday's game.


Good luck, Jeremy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: ESPN sources say Lakers bringing in Israeli PG Gal Mekel for audition this week. Which makes sense given how much Lakers need a shot-creator


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: RT @IAmDPick: Small forward Jordan Hamilton to audition for the Los Angeles Lakers tomorrow, I'm told (ANOTHER NAME ON LAKERS' RADAR)


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ESPNSteinLine: Another PG Lakers are looking at, according to my man @IAmDPick, is Dwight Buycks, who got the call after John Lucas passed to go to China


Who the **** are these guys?!


----------



## Basel

They're ****ing awesome and are going to lead us to the playoffs. Don't worry.


----------



## DaRizzle

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Who the **** are these guys?!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jordan Hamilton is decent, but honestly I hope Xaiver just figures his shit out. No reason a guy with his talent shouldn't be a starter in the NBA for almost any team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Xavier is going to have to adjust his game. His body can't handle the beating he takes every time he drives into the lane.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I hope we give Miller a chance. He's only 22 (same age as Clarkson) and he's got plenty of upside. Wouldn't mind us giving Tyrus Thomas a shot too. Throw out a lineup with Wes, Thomas and Davis and tell them to weak side block everything in sight. lol


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Who the **** are these guys?!


they're guys who couldn't make the 76ers roster (which come to think of it might mean that Hinkie thinks they're too good)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ArashMarkazi: Lakers get $4.85M exception for Nash. http://t.co/a1gjG0TiYN


That's a good thing I suppose. Let's see if we use it.


----------



## e-monk

still haven't used the one we had for Randle


----------



## e-monk

worth overpaying Jimmy Butler this summer?


----------



## hobojoe

e-monk said:


> worth overpaying Jimmy Butler this summer?



Not possible to overpay, he's a max player.


----------



## e-monk

think the bulls will think so?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Yahoo Sources: Lakers, Earl Clark working on deal for rest of the season. http://t.co/Bh7Er82MZa


Meh. He'll help I suppose.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Another Andrei Kirilenko potential destination?*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers have recently been granted a $4.85 million disabled player exception after learning that Steve Nash would be lost for the season. (It’s the same exception the Nets got when they lost Brook Lopez for the season last year, though Lopez’s was a bit more thanks to his higher salary. The Nets ended up not using it.) Thanks to this new toy, Jacob Rude of Lake Show Life speculated that the Lakers could use the exception on embattled Nets forward Andrei Kirilenko, who struggled in seven games this season and appears to have played his last game in Brooklyn:
> 
> If the Nets do waive Kirilenko, the Lakers could make a claim on him using the disabled player exception. He would likely offer an upgrade over Wesley Johnson and certainly couldn’t do worse than the incumbent. Even if he’s not claimed, he could also be brought in as a free agent either at the veteran minimum or using either the Julius Randle disabled player exception or this one, depending on his contract size and the Lakers’ interest level.


http://thebrooklyngame.com/another-andrei-kirilenko-potential-destination/

Now THIS would be interesting!


----------



## DaRizzle

The Rooskies couldnt play nice with each other. That deal was BEYOND shady


----------

